# أسئلة عن إلوهية المسيح تنتظر الجواب من النصارى



## غـريـب العــنزي (22 يناير 2007)

1_من كان الممسك للسموات والأرض، حين كان ربها وخالقها مربوطا على خشبة الصليب، وقد شدّت يداه ورجلاه بالحبال، وسمرت اليد التي أتقنت العوالم، فهل بقيت السموات والأرض خلوا من إلهها، وفاطرها، وقد جرى عليه هذا الأمر العظيم؟ !!!
أم تقولون: استخلف على تدبيرها غيره، وهبط عن عرشه، لربط نفسه على خشبة الصليب، وليذوق حر المسامير، وليوجب اللعنة على نفسه، حيث قال في التوراة: ((ملعون من تعلق بالصليب)) أم تقولون: كان هو المدبر لها في تلك الحال، فكيف وقد مات ودفن؟ ! أم تقولون - وهو حقيقة قولكم - لا ندري، ولكن هذا في الكتب، وقد قاله الآباء، وهم القدوة. والجواب عليهم: فنقول لكم، وللآباء معاشر النصارى: ما الذي دلّكم على إلهية المسيح؟ فإن كنتم استدللتم عليها بالقبض من أعدائه عليه، وسوقه إلى خشبة الصليب، وعلى رأسه تاج من الشوك، وهم يبصقون في وجهه، ويصفعونه. ثم أركبوه ذلك المركب الشنيع، وشدوا يديه ورجليه بالحبال، وضربوا فيها المسامير، وهو يستغيث، وتعلق. ثم فاضت نفسه، وأودع ضريحه

2_كيف استدللتم انه اله ؟ اتحدى واحد منكم يأتي لي بآيه واحده من الإنجيل يقول فيها المسيح بأنه الله


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2007)

غـريـب العــنزي قال:


> 1_من كان الممسك للسموات والأرض، حين كان ربها وخالقها مربوطا على خشبة الصليب، وقد شدّت يداه ورجلاه بالحبال، وسمرت اليد التي أتقنت العوالم، فهل بقيت السموات والأرض خلوا من إلهها، وفاطرها، وقد جرى عليه هذا الأمر العظيم؟ !!!
> أم تقولون: استخلف على تدبيرها غيره، وهبط عن عرشه، لربط نفسه على خشبة الصليب، وليذوق حر المسامير، وليوجب اللعنة على نفسه، حيث قال في التوراة: ((ملعون من تعلق بالصليب)) أم تقولون: كان هو المدبر لها في تلك الحال، فكيف وقد مات ودفن؟ ! أم تقولون - وهو حقيقة قولكم - لا ندري، ولكن هذا في الكتب، وقد قاله الآباء، وهم القدوة. والجواب عليهم: فنقول لكم، وللآباء معاشر النصارى: ما الذي دلّكم على إلهية المسيح؟ فإن كنتم استدللتم عليها بالقبض من أعدائه عليه، وسوقه إلى خشبة الصليب، وعلى رأسه تاج من الشوك، وهم يبصقون في وجهه، ويصفعونه. ثم أركبوه ذلك المركب الشنيع، وشدوا يديه ورجليه بالحبال، وضربوا فيها المسامير، وهو يستغيث، وتعلق. ثم فاضت نفسه، وأودع ضريحه





الذي سمر على عود الصليب هو ناسوت المسيح, اي جسده البار الذي لم يعرف خطيئة قطع
الذي مات هو الناسوت, الجسد البار
فالعقيدة المسيحية لا تنص على ان الله هو الذي مات, بل الجسد الذي تجسد فيه

فالاجدر بك ان تقرأ العهد الجديد لتعرف ما الذي نؤمن به لتناقشنا فيه بعدها




> 2_كيف استدللتم انه اله ؟ اتحدى واحد منكم يأتي لي بآيه واحده من الإنجيل يقول فيها المسيح بأنه الله


 
هل انت قد التحدي هذا؟ 
لااعتقد, لانك عمرك لم تمس الكتاب المقدس او قرأته حتى
فتحديك هذا نابع من كلام تسمعه من هنا و هناك

و لنرد على تحديك هذا بنص من يوحنا الاصحاح 5 و العدد 18:

 فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ.

و خلي سبع مائة خط تحت معادلة نفسه بالله!

سلام و نعمة


----------



## غـريـب العــنزي (22 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> [/SIZE][/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> الذي سمر على عود الصليب هو ناسوت المسيح, اي جسده البار الذي لم يعرف خطيئة قطع
> ...




هنا يقص يوحنا بأن اليهود يريدون قتل المسيح لأنه اسقط السبت وقال أنه الله أباه وهم يظنون انه عادل نفسه بالله

أريـــــــــــــد آية يـخاطب المسيح تلامذته ويقول بأنه هو الله


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
فكرتك حتفهم الجواب و لا تلف و تدور 
لكن لا بأس





> لم تجب على سؤالي من كان الممسك للسموات والأرض حين كان ربها وخالقها مربوطا على خشبة الصليب، وقد شدّت يداه ورجلاه بالحبال، وسمرت اليد التي أتقنت العوالم، فهل بقيت السموات والأرض خلوا من إلهها، وفاطرها، وقد جرى عليه هذا الأمر العظيم؟ !!!
> وهبط عن عرشه، لربط نفسه على خشبة الصليب، وليذوق حر المسامير هل ترضى الجبال والطير والسحاب والريح والخلق اجمعين ان يروا ربهم يعذب ....؟ لوكان فعلا هو الرب على الصليب للزلزلت الارض وهلك الناس


 
وضحنالك ان ليس الله من سمر على عود الصليب بل جسد المسيح
بمعنى ان الله غير محدود و تجسده في الجسد لم يحدده
فبقى الله هو ماسك الكل و الخالق

يا ريت تقرأ الكلام يا اخي









غـريـب العــنزي قال:


> هنا يقص يوحنا بأن اليهود يريدون قتل المسيح لأنه اسقط السبت وقال أنه الله أباه وهم يظنون انه عادل نفسه بالله
> 
> أريـــــــــــــد آية يـخاطب المسيح تلامذته ويقول بأنه هو الله


 
هل بدأت تتراجع عن تحديك يا مسلم؟
النص واضح و صريح و لا ينقل اعتقاد اليهود بل ينقل كلام المسيح عن يوحنا اللاهوتي
فلماذا تتراجع الان و تطلب كلاما موجها للتلاميذ فقط من غيرهم؟ فما هو الفرق؟
المسيح اعلن ان الله ابوه و انه معادلا لله و لذلك طلب اليهود قتله

يوحنا الاصحاح 5 و العدد 18:

فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ

رجاءا اترك اللف و الدوران و خلينا نناقش بعض نقاش عقلاني
سلام و نعمة


----------



## غـريـب العــنزي (22 يناير 2007)

My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> فكرتك حتفهم الجواب و لا تلف و تدور
> لكن لا بأس
> 
> ...



أنا لا الف وادور ابي جواب مقنع قال ان الله ابوه..ثم يسترسل يوحنا بقوله معادلا نفسه بالله أريد آية واضحة ياخطب فيها المسيح تلامذته او قومة يقول لهم أنا الله

وعندي سؤال ثالث ...... المسيحيون حينما كان المسيح بينهم إلى أين يوجهون عبادتهم الى الآب في السماء ام الى المسيح مباشرة ؟

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## Fadie (22 يناير 2007)

*ربنا يكون فى عونك يا روك على العقليات دى*



> سبحان الله عما تصفون ..... كلام غامض... يعني افهم من كلامك ان الله في السماء وفي نفس الوقت مصلوب في الأرض


 
*مز 24:1 للرب الارض وملؤها.المسكونة وكل الساكنين فيها.*

*نعم الله موجود فى كل مكان*



> الذي عنده ذره عقل يقول هل المخلوقات الجبال والسماء والنجوم والريح والملائكة يرضون ان يعذب ربهم على خشب ومسامير ومن من ؟ من احقر خلق الله اليهود...


 
*يو 3:16 لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية.*

*اليهود ليسوا احقر خلق الله كلنا سواء عند الله و اذا كنت ستتكلم عنهم كأمة و مشعب فما رأيك ان نقارنهم بكم كمسلميين عرب؟ و لنرى من هو الحقير فعلا؟!*


----------



## طوني طنوس (22 يناير 2007)

Fadie 



> اليهود ليسوا احقر خلق الله كلنا سواء عند الله و اذا كنت ستتكلم عنهم كأمة و مشعب فما رأيك ان نقارنهم بكم كمسلميين عرب؟ و لنرى من هو الحقير فعلا؟!



لا داعي للإحراج الجواب كتير واضح


----------



## غـريـب العــنزي (22 يناير 2007)

أولا انا كـــــــــــافر بالرب الذي يصلب ويهان ويبصق في وجهه هذا رب لايستحق العباده ....... الله ارفع واعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز مكانه من ان يهان من اليهود  الذين كفروا برسالة المسيح عليه السلام


انت تسبني في عقليتي وتقول الله يعينك ياروك على العقليات ذي الحمد لله عقليتي متفتحة وارى الحق حقا والباطل باطل



ثانيا اليهود أحقر من ان يمسوا الله بسوءءءءءءءءءءءءء هم احقر خلقه لأنهم كذبوا رسل الله كذبوا وقتلوا رسل الله وهم الأحقر في الآخره الدنيا فانية اما العز في الآخره لا نبغي عزا الا عند الله

ها أنتم تنهزمون لم تأتوا بآية واحدة يقول فيها المسيح مخاطبا قومه بقولة انا الله


----------



## غـريـب العــنزي (22 يناير 2007)

أولا انا كـــــــــــافر بالرب الذي يصلب ويهان ويبصق في وجهه هذا رب لايستحق العباده ....... الله ارفع واعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــز مكانه من ان يهان من اليهود  الذين كفروا برسالة المسيح عليه السلام


انت تسبني في عقليتي وتقول الله يعينك ياروك على العقليات ذي الحمد لله عقليتي متفتحة وارى الحق حقا والباطل باطل



ثانيا اليهود أحقر من ان يمسوا الله بسوءءءءءءءءءءءءء هم احقر خلقه لأنهم كذبوا رسل الله كذبوا وقتلوا رسل الله وهم الأحقر في الآخره الدنيا فانية اما العز في الآخره لا نبغي عزا الا عند الله

ها أنتم تنهزمون لم تأتوا بآية واحدة يقول فيها المسيح مخاطبا قومه بقولة انا الله

وعندي سؤال ثالث ...... المسيحيون حينما كان المسيح بينهم إلى أين يوجهون عبادتهم الى الآب في السماء ام الى المسيح مباشرة ؟

والسلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## غـريـب العــنزي (22 يناير 2007)

أرجو الإجابة على الأسلئة مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Basilius (22 يناير 2007)

السلام و النعمة 
قلنا و سنقول 
المسيحية تؤمن بتجسد اللة في شخص السيد المسيح 
ولاهوت اللة غير محدود سرمدي منذ الازل و ابدي 
لاهوت اللة نفسة تؤمن المسيحية بانة غير محدود اطلاقا حيث استطاع ان يتجسد في شخص المسيح و في نفس الوقت كان موجود في السماء و على الارض و في كل مكان و زمان 
اي ان لاهوت اللة متواجد في كل مكان و دليل قدرتة الفائقة انة تواجد في مكان ما و زمان ما بجسد و في نفس الوقت كان موجودا في كل مكان و زمان 
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Basilius (22 يناير 2007)

_كالعادة المسلم يهرب من كتبة و من احاديثة 
الاساتذة جاوبوك و انت برضة عمال تكرر بعدم عقلانية و نقصان تفكير 
لم تجاوب على ان الهك راة محمد في صورة شاب لة كف و انامل باردة 
المصادر موثوقة اسلامية صحيحة 
واذا تجاهلتها فانت تكفر بها 
تكفر بسنن الترمذي و كنز العمال اللذي يصرح بان لاهوت الهك اللي المفروض يكون غير محدود لة كف و انامل باردة و في هيئة شاب 
اذن فكما تكيل يكال لك فمن كان يحكم السماوات و الارض عندما راى محمد الهة و كلمة و لمس الهة حتى احس ببرودة انامل الة الاسلام بين ثديية ؟؟؟؟

اما عن ان المسيح الها 
فبجانب ما قالة الاستاذ ماي روك و كل الاساتذة 
جزء من اثبات ان المسيح هو الرب للقمص عبد المسيح بسيط ابو الخير 
قال السيد المسيح 
 قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ 
يقول أنه قبل أنْ يُوجد إبراهيم ، منذ حوالي 2000 سنه ق. م ، كان هو موجوداً. أي أنه يؤكِّد علي وجوده السابق، قبل إبراهيم. وبالتالي علي وجوده السابق للتجسُّد والميلاد من العذراء، فقد كان موجودًا قبل أنْ يظهر علي الأرض، وهذا يعني أنه كائناً في السماء
يقول بالحرف الواحد " أَنَا كَائِنٌ " ، وهذا القول يعني حرفياً " أنا أكون " و " الكائن " وباليونانية " Ego eimi ـ έγώ ειμί ـI Am  " . وهو هنا يستخدم نفس التعبير الذي عبَّر به اللَّه عن نفسه عندما ظهر لموسي النبيّ في العلِّيقة وعندما سأله موسي عن اسمه فقال " أَهْيَهِ الَّذِي أَهْيَهْ " (وَمَعْنَاهُ أَنَا الْكَائِنُ الدَّائِمُ) . وَأَضَافَ : " هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ : " أَهْيَهْ (أَنَا الْكَائِنُ) ، هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ " . " وَقَالَ أَيْضاً لِمُوسَى : " هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِشَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ : إِنَّ الرَّبَّ « يهوه ـ الكَائِنَ " إِلهَ آبَائِكُمْ ، إِلَهَ إبْرَاهِيمَ وَإسْحقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكُمْ . هَذَا هُوَ اسْمِي إِلَى اْلأَبَدِ ، وَهُوَ الاسْمُ الَّذِي أُدْعَى بِهِ مِنْ جِيلٍ إِلَى جِيلٍ " (خر 3/14-15).  أي أنَّ الرب يسوع المسيح يُعطي لنفسه نفس الاسم الذي عبَّر به اللَّه عن نفسه " أنا الكائن الدائم ـ الكائن الذي يكون " والذي يساوي يهوه ( الكائن ) الذي هو اسم الله الوحيد في العهد القديم.  أي أنه يقول لهم " أنا الكائن الدائم " الذي ظهر لموسي في العليقة، وهذا ما جعل اليهود يثورون عليه ويحنقون لأنهم أدركوا أنه يعني أنه
هو " اللَّه " نفسه " الكائن الدائم ". وهذا الاسم لا يمكن أنْ يُطلَق علي غير اللَّه ذاته والذي يقول اللَّه عنه  " أَنَا الرَّبُّ ( يهوه = الكائن ) هَذَا اسْمِي وَمَجْدِي لاَ أُعْطِيهِ لِآخَرَ " (اش42/8).
كما أنه الرب يسوع المسيح يستخدم  في قوله هذا ، الزمن الحاضر (المضارع) " أكون ـ έγώ ειμί ـ I am " والذي يدل علي الوجود المستمر، بلا بداية وبلا نهاية، وهو هنا يعني أنه " الكائن " دائماً ، والذي " كان " أزلاً " بلا بداية، والذي سيكون " يأتي " أبداً بلا نهاية ، الموجود دائماً في الماضي بلا بداية، والحاضر دائماً، والمستقبل بلا نهاية، كقوله في سفر الرؤيا " أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/13) .

  إذًا فهو يُعلن صراحة أنه هو الربّ الإله الواحد المعبود، والكائن الأزليّ الأبديّ الذي لا بداية له ولا نهاية !! ولذلك فعندما قال له تلميذه توما " رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي " قال له " لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا " (يو20/28-29). وهذا ما أكَّده مرَّات عديدة 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ. الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ." (رؤ1/11) .

† " أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً" (رؤ21/6).

† " أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/13) .

† " لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ1/17) .
فيستخدم تعبير " أنا " و " أنا هو έγώ ειμί ـ I  am "، بمعنى أنا صاحب السلطان علي الكون كله والخليقة كلها، وأنا، الله، الكائن علي الكل " الْكَائِنُ عَلَى الْكُلِّ إِلَهاً مُبَارَكاً إِلَى الأَبَدِ" (رو9/5) ، بنفس الأسلوب والطريقة التي تكلم بها ، الله  في العهد القديم. فعندما سأل موسي النبيّ اللَّه عن اسمه قال له الله: " اهْيَهِ الَّذِي اهْيَهْ ( أكون الذي أكون )" (خر3/15) والتي تعني ، كما بينا أعلاه " أنا كائن " ، "أنا الكائن الدائم " والإله الوحيد الذي ليس مثله أو سواه ولا يُوجد آخر غيره أو معه، كقوله اللَّه ذاته في العهد القديم :

† " اُنْظُرُوا الآنَ! أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ وَليْسَ إِلهٌ مَعِي. أَنَا أُمِيتُ وَأُحْيِي. سَحَقْتُ وَإِنِّي أَشْفِي وَليْسَ مِنْ يَدِي مُخَلِّصٌ" (تث32/39) .





ـ 16 ـ

† " مِنَ الْبَدْءِ؟ أَنَا الرَّبُّ الأَوَّلُ وَمَعَ الآخِرِينَ أَنَا هُوَ." (اش41/4) .

† " أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. قَبْلِي لَمْ يُصَوَّرْ إِلَهٌ وَبَعْدِي لاَ يَكُونُ." (اش43/10) .

† " أَنَا هُوَ وَلاَ مُنْقِذَ مِنْ يَدِي. أَفْعَلُ وَمَنْ يَرُدُّ؟" (اش43/13) . 

† " أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ الْمَاحِي ذُنُوبَكَ لأَجْلِ نَفْسِي وَخَطَايَاكَ لاَ أَذْكُرُهَا." (اش43/25) .

† "  أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ" (اش48/12) .

† " أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ مُعَزِّيكُمْ." (اش51/12) .

  ويستخدم الرب يسوع المسيح تعبير " أَنَا " في الموعظة علي الجبل بالمقابلة مع الله، فيقول :   

† " قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ 000 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ " (مت5/21-22) .

† " قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. 000 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ. " (مت5/27-28) .

† " وَقِيلَ: مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فَلْيُعْطِهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقٍ 000 وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي. " (مت5/31-32) .

† " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ " (مت5/33-34) .





ـ 17 ـ

† " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً." (مت5/38-39) .

† " سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ " (مت5/43-44) .

كما يستخدم تعبير " أنا هو έγώ ειμί ـ I am "، كما استخدمها اللَّه في العهد القديم، بكل معانيها اللاهوتية التي تؤكِّد لاهوته وكونه هو ذاته اللَّه، اللَّه الكلمة :
قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا" (يو11/25).

† " أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ." (يو13/19) .

† "  قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي." (يو14/6) .

† "  فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ» رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. " (يو18/6) .

† " أنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ." (رؤ1/8) .

† "  قَائِلاً لِي: «لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" ( رؤ1/17) . 

† "  أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبَِ، وَسَأُعْطِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ." (رؤ2/23) .

† " أنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً " (رؤ21/6

 أنه هو الواحد مع الآب في الجوهر ، الذي من ذات الآب وفي ذات الآب بحسب لاهوته ؛ " اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ " (يو1/18)، " أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ" (يو10/30) ، 

 وقال عن نفسه أنه هو الحيّ الذي لا يموت كإله ، الذي له الحياة في ذاته ومعطي الحياة " فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ " (يو1/4) ، " إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ. " (يو14/19) ، " كَمَا أَرْسَلَنِي الآبُ الْحَيُّ وَأَنَا حَيٌّ بِالآبِ " (يو6/57) ، " وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتاً وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ. " (رؤ1/18) . 

لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. " (مت7/21) .

" كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟ " (مت7/22)
 وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذَلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالاِبْنِ." (يو14/13) .

† " إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ" (يو14/14) .

† " لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ." (مت7/21) .

† " وَلِمَاذَا تَدْعُونَنِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ مَا أَقُولُهُ؟ " (لو6/46) . _


----------



## Fadie (23 يناير 2007)

> هل يقول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لقومه أنا الله أم أنه ينقل كلام الله لهم ...؟ عالعموم الآيات واضحة عيسى عليه السلام كان ينقل كلام الآب لبني اسرائيل


 
*احنا هنستعبط؟*

*فين الايات دى اللى كان ينقلها المسيح عن الاب؟*


----------



## الحقيقة (23 يناير 2007)

*​*استفسار فقط ..الدي يجب ان يقوم بالكفارة شخص غير محدود  ..الان الخطية الاصلية غير محدودة وعليه فكان لزاما على الله ان يقوم بالكفارة ليفدي بني ادم اي ان الله يموة ولا تقل الناسوة هو الدي مات لان الدي يجب ان يقوم بالخطية شخص غير محدود والغير محدود هو الله والله حي لا يموة ..حي انا سيد الرب..  ومن الزم الله بكل هده الخطة الم يكن يعرف ان ادم سيعصى ..والمناسبة لدي سؤال بقي عالقا في دهني ارجو ان اجد من يرد عليه  في البدء في اول الخلق ادم اكل من الشجرة  وشجرة اسمها معرفة الشر والخير  ..اقول كيف يعقاب ادم وهو لم يكن  يميز بين الشر والخير ..وكيف يعاقب الله العباد بخطية واحد هو ادم  وادا رجعنا فاننا نجد ان الخطية ليست حتى لادم بل لحواء


----------



## Basilius (23 يناير 2007)

*لم تقرا بتركيز يا اخويا المسلم 
انا انا مش هو دة الاساس 
قارن بين كلام يهوة الالة الحقيقي و كلام المسيح ستجد انة اعلن عن نفسة الها 
الادلة كثيرة 
يجب ان تقرا بتركيز 
سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

أتركونا من الاسلاميات في هذا القسم رجاءا...
اي مشاركة خارجة عن اطار المسيحيات ستحذف كما حذف سابقها


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

غـريـب العــنزي قال:


> سبحان الله عما تصفون ..... كلام غامض... يعني افهم من كلامك ان الله في السماء وفي نفس الوقت مصلوب في الأرض
> 
> الذي عنده ذره عقل يقول هل المخلوقات الجبال والسماء والنجوم والريح والملائكة يرضون ان يعذب ربهم على خشب ومسامير ومن من ؟ من احقر خلق الله اليهود...
> 
> سبحان الله عما تصفون




لا اله الا المسيح... اعملك ايه حتى اخليك تحاول تفهم بس...
اقلك ليس الله هو الذي صلب, بل جسد بار,
ترد علي و تقلي معقولة الله في السماء و الله يصلب؟
أين عقلك يا اخي العزيز؟ صدقني الله اعطاك عقل حتى تستخدمه لا ترميه على جنب
ليس الله الذي علق على الصليب, بل جسد المسيح البار الذي تجسد فيه الله

و نعم الله متواجد في كل مكان و زمان و هذه تعاليل الوجود و العلم الكلي بحسب الفلسفة يا اخي

فانا لا اطلب منك ان تفهم من اول مرة  لانها صعبة عليك, بل اطلب ان تحاول ان تفهم
نحن نقول الذي صلب هو جسد بار تجسد فيه الله و ليس الله 

فهمت؟







> أنا لا الف وادور ابي جواب مقنع قال ان الله ابوه..ثم يسترسل يوحنا بقوله معادلا نفسه بالله أريد آية واضحة ياخطب فيها المسيح تلامذته او قومة يقول لهم أنا الله


 
هل بدأت تتراجع عن تحديك من جديد يا مسلم؟
النص واضح و صريح و لا ينقل اعتقاد اليهود بل ينقل كلام المسيح عن يوحنا اللاهوتي
فلماذا تتراجع الان و تطلب كلاما موجها للتلاميذ فقط من غيرهم؟ فما هو الفرق؟ لماذا للتلاميذ تحديدا؟ هذا عجز واضح بعد ما اتينا لك بدليل ان المسيح اظهر مساواته لله للكل, لليهود و التلاميذ ايضا, فتلاميذ المسيح كانوا مرافقيه في كل مكان

المسيح اعلن ان الله ابوه و انه معادلا لله و لذلك طلب اليهود قتله

يوحنا الاصحاح 5 و العدد 18:

فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا كَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَبُوهُ مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ بِاللَّهِ

هل يوجد دليل اقوى من ان المسيح اظهر للكل و للجموع انه معادل لله
ما معنى معادل لله؟ معناه انه الله يا اخ!







> وعندي سؤال ثالث ...... المسيحيون حينما كان المسيح بينهم إلى أين يوجهون عبادتهم الى الآب في السماء ام الى المسيح مباشرة ؟


 
هل هذه محاولة جديد لطرح اسئلة اخرى للتهرب من التي ردينا عليها اصلا؟
الله ليس محدود لدرجة انه محتاج ان توجه عبادتك له بأتجاه قبلة معين او طقس معين

المسيح اوضح لنا بعد قيامته, انه معنا في اكثر من نص, معنى متى اجتمع اثنان بأسمه و معنا حتى انقضاء الدهر

فكون الله معنا سواء في تجسد ام في الوقت حالي هو حقيقة كتابية واضحة
فلا نحتاج ان نوجه صلاتنا او عبادتنا بأتجاه شخص او قبر او حجارة
بل نوجه صلاتنا و عبادتنا له فهو يملأ الكل...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## mrsameh77 (24 يناير 2007)

ايه بسيطه جدا جدا انا هو الالف والياء انا هو القيامه والحياه انا هو البدايه والنهايه من هو الذي من حقه يقيم ويحي ومن هو من حقه انا يشفي المريض ومن هو من حقه ان يوقف العاصفه هل كل هذه ليست دليل علي اهليته امام تلاميذه الموضوع سهل وبسسيط ولكن انا لي سؤال عندك من هو الذي له حق الدينونه يوم القيامه الا تذكرون في قرانكم بايه تقول ويقف عيسي ابن مريم بجوار الديان العدل ليدين البشر من هو لحق حق الوقوف بجوار الديان العادل وان يحاسب البشر علي اخطاهم فهل سسسسستظل تجادل اما بخصوص سسؤالك الاخير فالله موجود في اي مكان وفي اي زمان فالمسيح حي وياتي علي السحاب ليدين الاحياء والاموات وكان المسيح علي الارض بناسسوته ام كان من يؤمن بيه فليسجد ويصلسي للاهوته
اخوكم ابن المسيح


----------



## طوني طنوس (24 يناير 2007)

*بعتذر ع الرد لكن اسمحوا لي 
أعرف أنه (كل شيء مسموح لكن ليس كل شيء يوافق)
بس صدقوني مضطر
حبيبي الأخ المسلم (كائناً من كنت)
لا تسأل:
أسئلة غبية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
أسئلة سخيفة؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!ّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّّ!!!!!!!!!!
أسئلة أنت لا تعرف أجوبتها ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
وفي النهاية نصيحة
[رحم الله القائل: كانت النصيحة بجمل]
حبيبي الأخ المسلم:
لا بقى تبهدل حالك
لا بقى تبهدل دينك
لا بقى تنزل من مستوى دينك 
(علماً أنه مهما علا يبقى مستواه تحت مستوى الشفرة على الأرض)*


----------



## kimo14th (24 يناير 2007)

الحقيقة قال:


> *​*استفسار فقط ..الدي يجب ان يقوم بالكفارة شخص غير محدود  ..الان الخطية الاصلية غير محدودة وعليه فكان لزاما على الله ان يقوم بالكفارة ليفدي بني ادم اي ان الله يموة ولا تقل الناسوة هو الدي مات لان الدي يجب ان يقوم بالخطية شخص غير محدود والغير محدود هو الله والله حي لا يموة ..حي انا سيد الرب..  ومن الزم الله بكل هده الخطة الم يكن يعرف ان ادم سيعصى ..والمناسبة لدي سؤال بقي عالقا في دهني ارجو ان اجد من يرد عليه  في البدء في اول الخلق ادم اكل من الشجرة  وشجرة اسمها معرفة الشر والخير  ..اقول كيف يعقاب ادم وهو لم يكن  يميز بين الشر والخير ..وكيف يعاقب الله العباد بخطية واحد هو ادم  وادا رجعنا فاننا نجد ان الخطية ليست حتى لادم بل لحواء



لهذا اتحد اللاهوت بالجسد دون امتزاج ولا تغيير فاكسبه اللا محدوديه 

لا محدوديه لتكفير الخطيه الغير محدوده  .. ولا محدوديه للبشر جميعا 
____________________________________________________________

ثانيا لم يلزم الله شيء

اجره الخطيه هى موت بحسب الكتاب 

الموت انفصال تام عن الله 

ولكن اين محبه الله للبشر اين رحمته !! 

كيف يتفق عدل الله المطلق مع رحمته المطلقه 

كيف تتم المغفره !! ........  بحسب الكتاب ( بدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفره ) 

من يكفر الخطيه اللامحدوده  التى هى فى حق الله 

لهذا تجسد الله اى اتحد بجسد يسوع المسيح دون تغيير او امتزاج وفدانا بموته الكفارى على خشبه الصليب 

________________________________________________


الحقيقة قال:


> *​*والمناسبة لدي سؤال بقي عالقا في دهني ارجو ان اجد من يرد عليه  في البدء في اول الخلق ادم اكل من الشجرة  وشجرة اسمها معرفة الشر والخير  ..اقول كيف يعقاب ادم وهو لم يكن  يميز بين الشر والخير ..وكيف يعاقب الله العباد بخطية واحد هو ادم  وادا رجعنا فاننا نجد ان الخطية ليست حتى لادم بل لحواء



عاقب الله ادم على عصيانه له .... ( يوم تاكل منها موتا تموت ) 

 ومن قال ان الله عاقبنا على خطيه ابينا ادم 

بسقوط ادم دخلت طبيعه الخطيئه الى البشر وبالتالى ( هنغلط هنغلط ) 

واجره الخطيه هى موت ...


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (28 يناير 2007)

تشبيه آخر ليستطيع أخي المسلم أن يفكر كيف أمكننا أن نعرف الله من خلال شخص السيد المسيح
كمثال على ذلك كيف تستطيع أن تعرف أن الشمس موجودة من خلال ضوئها و حرارتها وهكذا نستطيع الإستدلا ل على على وجود الله الغير محدود من خلال شخص السيد المسيح وهو الله الظاهر في الجسد
كما ظهر الله في الوادي المقدس لموسى على هيئة نار اليس من الممكن ان يظهر الله بالجسد؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## sameharabchurch (29 يناير 2007)

حبيبي الأخ السائل
المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد
اتي الينا علي الأرض ليحررنا من الخطية الجدية التى وقع فيها ابونا ادم وورثناها منة ولولا محبة الله للبشر لهلكنا 
لأن الله عادل وأعطي وصية للبشر اللذين خلقهم ‘يوم تـأكل من هذة الشجرة موتاَ تموتُ
و أدم أكل و أخطأ ووجب علية الحكم بالموت
وجاء المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد ليكون كفارة للخطية و موته على الصليب ثمن الحرية
:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:


----------



## My Rock (2 فبراير 2007)

فينه غـريـب العــنزي؟
طيب على الاقل, اذا اقتنعت بالاجابة قول اقتنعت, ليه الهروب؟


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 فبراير 2007)

لاهوت المسيح في الإسلام

لعلّ الخلاف الأكبر في الحوار بين المسيحيّة والإسلام، هو القائم على اعتقاد المسيحيّين بألوهيّة المسيح، الأمر الذي يحسبه القرآن كفراً. وقد اعترض عليه بعدّة آيات أبرزها أربع وردت في سورة المائدة، وآية خامسة في سورة النساء :

1 لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ المَسِيحُ ابنُ مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئاً إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ المَسِيحَ ابنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً سورة المائدة 5 :17.

يقول الرازيّ في شرح هذه الآية إنّ فيها سؤالاً، وهو أنّ أحداً من النصارى لا يقول إنّ الله هو المسيح ابن مريم. فكيف حكى الله عنهم ذلك، مع أنّهم لا يقولون؟ وجوابه : إنّ كثيرين من الحلوليّة يقولون إنّ الله تعالى قد يحلّ ببدن إنسان معيّن أو في روحه. وإذا كان كذلك فلا يبعد أن يُقال : إن قوماً من النصارى ذهبوا إلى هذا القول. بل هذا أقرب ما يذهب إليه النصارى. وذلك لأنّهم يقولون : إنّ أقنوم الكلمة اتّحد بعيسى.

فأقنوم الكلمة، إمّا أن يكون ذاتاً أو صفة. فإن كان ذاتاً، فذات الله تعالى قد حلّت في عيسى، واتّحدت بعيسى. فيكون عيسى الإله، على هذا القول. وإن قلنا الأقنوم عبارة عن الصفة، فانتقال الصفة من ذات إلى ذات أخرى غير معقول.

ثمّ بتقدير انتقال أقنوم العلم عن ذات الله تعالى إلى عيسى، يلزم خلّو ذات الله من العلم. ومَن لم يكن عالِماً لم يكن إلهاً. وحينئذٍ يكون الإله عيسى على قولهم. فثبت أنّ النصارى، وإن كانوا لا يصرّحون بهذا القول، إلاّ أنّ حاصل مذهبهم ليس إلاّ ذلك.

ثمّ أنّ الله سبحانه، احتجّ على فساد هذا المذهب بقوله : مَن يملك من الله شيئاً إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأمّه فهذه الكلمة بحسب رأي المفسّرين تعني أنّ عيسى مُشاكِلٌ لِمَن في الأرض، في الصورة والخلقة والجسميّة والتركيب، وتغيير الصفات والأحوال.

2 لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ المَسِيحُ ابنُ مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ المَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ ا عْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ باللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ سورة المائدة 5 :72.

قال الإمام الرازي في شرح هذه الآية : إنّ الله لمّا استقصى الكلام مع اليهود، شرع ههنا في الكلام مع النصارى، فحكى عن فريق منهم أنّهم قالوا : إنّ الله تعالى حلّ في ذات عيسى، واتّحد بذات عيسى.

3 لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلَّا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ سورة المائدة 5 :73.

ينطلق الإسلام من هذه الآية فيتّهم المسيحيّين بأنّهم يعبدون ثلاثة آلهة : الله ومريم وعيسى.

ويستعرض الرازي عقيدة النصارى على الوجه التالي : حكوا عن النصارى أنّهم يقولون جوهر واحد، ثلاثة أقانيم، آب وابن وروح القدس. وهذه الثلاثة إله واحد، كما أنّ اسم الشمس يتناول القرص والشعاع والحرارة. وعنوا بالآب الذات، وبالابن الكلمة، وبالروح الحياة. وأثبتوا الذات والكلمة والحياة. وقالوا : إنّ الكلمة التي هي كلام الله اختلطت بجسد عيسى، اختلاط الماء بالخمر، واختلاط الماء باللبن. وزعموا أنّ الآب إله، والابن إله والروح إله.

ويختم الرازي شرحه بهذا التعليق : واعلم أنّ هذا معلوم البطلان ببديهيّة العقل. فإنّ الثلاثة لا تكون واحداً والواحد لا يكون ثلاثة.

4 وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلَا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الغُيُوبِ سورة المائدة 5 :116.

يجد الرازي في هذا القول مسائل :

المسألة الأولى. أنّه معطوف على قول الله : يا عيسى ابن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك، فهو يذكّره هنا بوجاهته يوم القيامة.

المسألة الثانية. أنّ الله وهو علاّم الغيوب كان عالماً بأنّ عيسى لم يقل ذلك. فليس لائقاً بعلاّم الغيوب أن يسأله. فلماذا يخاطبه؟ إن قلتم إنّ الغرض منه توبيخ النصارى وتقريعهم، فنقول إنّ أحداً من النصارى لم يذهب إلى القول بإلهيّة عيسى ومريم من دون الله. فكيف يجوز أن يُنسَب هذا القول لهم، مع أنّ أحداً لم يقل به؟

والجواب عن السؤال الأول، أنّه استفهام على سبيل الإنكار.

والجواب على السؤال الثاني : أنّ الإله هو الخالق. والنصارى يعتقدون أنّ خالق المعجزات التي ظهرت على يد عيسى ومريم هو عيسى، والله ما خلقها البتّة. وإذا كان كذلك فالنصارى قد قالوا إنّ خالق تلك المعجزات هو عيسى ومريم، والله تعالى ليس خالقها. فصحّ أنّهم أثبتوا في حقّ بعض الأشياء كون عيسى ومريم إلهَين له. مع أنّ الله تعالى ليس إلهاً. فصحّ بهذا التأويل هذه الحكاية والرواية.

وعلى أيّ حال، فقد اختلف مفسّرو القرآن في تحديد الوقت الذي فيه طرح الله هذا السؤال على عيسى.

فالسديّ مثلاً يقول إنّ الله لمّا رفع عيسى ابن مريم إليه سأله : أأنت قلتَ للناس اتّخذوني وأمّي إلهَين؟

أمّا قتادة فيقول : إنّ السؤال لم يُطرَح بعد، وإنّما سيُطرَح في القيامة. ويوافقه في رأيه ابن جريج وميسرة.

5 يَا أَهْلَ الكِتَابِ لَا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلَا تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلَّا الحَقَّ إِنَّمَا المَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرَوُحٌ مِنْهُ فَآمِنُوا باللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلَا تَقُولُوا ثَلَاثَةٌ انتَهُوا خَيْراً لَكُمْ إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سورة النساء 4 :171.

قال أبو جعفر الطبريّ في تفسير هذه الآية : يا أهل الإنجيل من النصارى لا تجاوزوا الحقّ في دينكم فتفرّطوا فيه، ولا تقولوا في عيسى غير الحقّ... انتهوا أيّها القائلون : الله ثالث ثلاثة، عمّا تقولون من الزور والشرك بالله. فإنّ الانتهاء عن ذلك خير لكم من قيله، لما لكم عند الله من العقاب العاجل لكم على قيلكم ذلك، إن أقمتم عليه ولم تنيبوا إلى الحقّ الذي أمرتكم بالإنابة إليه، والأجل في معادكم.

فالمشكلة المعقّدة في الإسلام هو الاعتقاد بأنّ التثليث يعني ثلاثة آلهة : الله والمسيح ومريم. والمسيحيّة مدى أجيالها نادت، سواء كان قبل الإسلام أم بعده، أنّ كلمة تثليث ليست واردة. إنّها أوهام أهل البدع الذين نبذتهم الكنيسة وشجبت البدع التي اخترعوها، فالتصقوا بعرب الجاهليّة، ومنهم أخذ الإسلام الفكر المشوّه عن المسيحيّة.
الرب قريب لمن يدعوة ............... المشاركة القادمة هى لاهوت المسيح فى المسيحية .... تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم صلوا من اجلى الرب معكم ............... اثناسيوس الرسول


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 فبراير 2007)

8 لاهوت المسيح وناسوته

مَن يقول الناس إنّي أنا؟ هذا السؤالطرحه يسوع على تلاميذه منذ عشرين قرناً. وهو سؤال له من الخطورة ما جعله يتردّد على الألسنة إلى يومنا هذا. ولعلّه أعظم سؤال خرج على بساط التاريخ، لأنّه أدقّ وأخطر الآثار في المجموع البشريّ. وسيبقى هذا السؤال ما بقي الزمان، الفيصل الحاسم بين مختلف المذاهب والعقليّات والمدنيّات والحضارات. وعلى الإجابة عليه يتحدّد موقف كلّ إنسان تحديداً قاطعاً شاملاً.

من امتيازات المسيحيّة أنّها لا تفزع ولا تضطرب ممّا يُقال عن المسيح سيّدها، الذي شيّد صروحها على القوّة، وجعلها ثابتة بحيث لا تقوى أبواب الجحيم عليها. والمسيح نفسه شجّع الحرّيّة الفكريّة في أقصى مداها. ولم يُعرَف عنه أنّه أرغم أو أمر إنساناً أن يعتنق مبدأً، أو يفعل شيئاً لم يرده هذا الإنسان، أو يرغب فيه.

كما أنّ المسيحيّة، في كلّ تاريخها الطويل، لم تقبل إيماناً من الناس بشخص المسيح مبنيّاً على أسنّة الرماح، بل ما كان منطلقاً من اليقين الكامل المسيطر على القلب والفكر معاً. وانطلاقاً من هذا المبدأ نقول اليوم إنّنا لا نرغب في أن يؤمن الناس بلاهوت المسيح قسراً، أو يعتنقوا سلفاً رأياً ويتعصّبون له، ويبغضون أن يسمعوا رأياً خلافه. بل نبسط أمام الملأ شتّى الآراء، التي قيلت عن المسيح وسنناقش غثّها وسمينها، بكلّ رويّة، حتّى نصل أخيراً إلى الرأي الصحيح والفكر السديد :

1 اللاهوت الكامل : لعلّ من أغرب الآراء ما نادى به الغنوسيّون الذين أنكروا فكرة التجسّد بالمعنى المتداول بين جمهرة المسيحيّين. فهؤلاء أقرّوا لاهوت المسيح ولم يعترفوا بناسوته. وقد قالوا إنّ المسيح ظهر في هيئة إنسان، دون أن تكون له حقيقة جسد الإنسان. وأنّه لم يولد ولم يتألّم ولم يمت بالحقيقة، لأنّ جسده كان طيفاً أو خيالاً تراءى للناس. وقال فريق منهم إنّ جسد المسيح لم يكن مادّيّاً كباقي أجساد الناس، ولكنّه كان جوهراً خاصّاً سماويّاً.

بيد أنّ هذا الرأي، لم يثبت أمام الحقيقة التي جاءت في الكلمة الموحى بها من الله. إذ نقرأ في 1 يوحنّا 4 :1-3 : أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لَا تُصَدِّقُوا كُلَّ رُوحٍ، بَلِ امتَحِنُوا الأَرْوَاحَ : هَلْ هِيَ مِنَ اللّهِ؟ لِأَنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ كَذَبَةً كَثِيرِينَ قَدْ خَرَجُوا إِلَى العَالَمِ. بِه ذَا تَعْرِفُونَ رُوحَ اللّهِ : كُلُّ رُوحٍ يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ المَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الجَسَدِ فَهُوَ مِنَ اللّهِ، وَكُلُّ رُوحٍ لَا يَعْتَرِفُ بِيَسُوعَ المَسِيحِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ فِي الجَسَدِ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللّهِ. وَهذَا هُوَ رُوحُ ضِدِّ المَسِيحِ الذِي سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ يَأْتِي، والْآنَ هُوَ فِي العَالَمِ.

2 الناسوت فقط : هذا الرأي لا يقل غرابة عن الرأي السابق، لأنّ أصحابه ينادون بناسوت المسيح دون لاهوته. إذ يقولون إنّ المسيح هو الإنسان الكامل، أي أنّه أعظم إنسان على الأرض. وتبعاً لذلك، يجب أن يُكرَم كأعظم قائد وأروع وأمجد بطل وشهيد.

ولعلّ أروع جواب يفنّد رأي هؤلاء المبدعين هو قول الدكتور ز. كونراد حين قال : إنّ هؤلاء يخطئون تماماً في ما انتهوا إليه من رأي، إذ لا يمكن أن نجعل المسيح حتّى قائداً أو بطلاً، بعد أن رفضوا ما أقرّه هو لنفسه. إذ لا يعدو في هذه الحال إلاّ أن يكون المسيح واحداً من اثنين : إمّا المخادع الأكبر، أو المخدوع الذي يحتاج إلى الرثاء. وحينئذٍ يصبح من السخف أن نعطيه أيّ مركز من الكرامة. والواقع أنّ المسيح إن لم يكن مستحقّاً للعبادة، فهو لا يستحقّ أدنى حظّ من الاحترام، لأنّه قد طلب لنفسه العبادة والإجلال، الأمر الذي لا يمكن أن يبرّره إن لم يكن إلهاً.

3 اتّحاد اللاهوت والناسوت في شخص المسيح : هذا هو الرأي الصحيح وقد عاش في الكنيسة، وكُتِب له الانتصار والسيادة والعموميّة. ونادت وما زالت تنادي به القوانين الكنسيّة في كلّ العالم وكلّ الأجيال والعصور. وخلاصة هذا الرأي أنّ المسيح ذو طبيعتَين كاملتَين، إذ هو إله تامّ وإنسان تامّ.

ولربّ سائل يقول : ما هي الدوافع والأسباب التي حدت بالناس والمجامع الكنسيّة إلى الإيمان بلاهوت المسيح؟ وكيف أُتيح لهذه الدوافع أن ترقى وتتأصّل في الأذهان حتّى تبلغ مبلغ العقيدة التي يحيا الناس من أجلها ويستشهدون في سبيلها؟ لماذا يؤمن الناس بلاهوته؟ وما هي الأدلّة الدامغة القاطعة التي عليها يستندون، وفيهم من أعظم جبابرة الفكر البشريّ، وخلاصة عباقرة الناس في كلّ جيل وعصر؟

هذه الأسئلة لا بدّ من الإجابة عليها، قبل أن نؤمن، أو نقنع الناس بصحّة إيماننا بلاهوت المسيح وتجسّده. وهذا بلا ريب يقتضينا أن نقدّم الأدلّة القاطعة في هذا الموضوع :

أوّلاً : الدليل المُستمدّ من النبوّات : فالنصوص العديدة المتواترة، قد امتدّت من أوّل التاريخ، حتّى أسفار العهد القديم. وذلك خلال أربعة آلاف سنة. وهذه النصوص لا يمكن أن يُتَّهَم المسيحيّون باصطناعها أو تأويلها، لأنّها كُتِبَت في سجلاّت الوحي، قبل المسيحيّة. وقد كُتِب آخرها قبل تجسّد المسيح بما يقرب الأربع ماية سنة. ومجمل ما تصرّح به تلك النصوص أنّ شخصاً إلهيّاً سيأتي من السماء، لابساً الطبيعة البشريّة، ليكون مخلِّصاً للعالَم. وأنّ ذلك الشخص يكون من نسل المرأة. ويأتي من ذرّيّة إبراهيم، وعلى وجه التحديد من سبط يهوذا وبيت داود، مولوداً من عذراء، بلا عيب ولا دنس. وأنّه يولد في بيت لحم، مدينة داود. وهو في الوقت ذاته الإله القدير السرمديّ الأبديّ. وهذا لا يمكن أن يتمّ إلاّ بالتجسّد واتّحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت. والنصوص التي تؤكّد هذه الحقيقة عديدة، لذلك أوردُ في ما يلي أظهرها وأوضحها :

من نبوّة إشعياء : لِأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابناً، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى ا سْمُهُ عَجِيباً، مُشِيراً، إِلَهاً قَدِيراً، أَباً أَبَدِيّاً، رَئِيسَ السَّلَامِ إشعياء 9 :6.

ومن نبوّة إشعياء أيضاً : هَا العَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابناً وَتَدْعُو ا سْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ إشعياء 7 :14. وقد فسّر الوحي كلمة عمّانوئيل بالقول الله معنا الإنجيل بحسب متّى 1 :23.

من المزامير : قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي : ا جْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ مزمور 110 :1. هذا التعبير عظيم جدّاً ولا يمكننا أن نجد له تفسيراً من غير الإيمان بالمخاطبة الأزليّة بين الآب والابن، والإيقان بأنّ الله هو المتكلّم بها.

من نبوّة ميخا : أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطاً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ القَدِيمِ مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ ميخا 5 :2.

ثانياً : الدليل المُستمدّ من أقوال المسيح : قال رجل الله الواعظ الشهير سبرجن : المسيح هو الحقيقة المركزيّة العظمى في تاريخ العالم، إذ يبدو إزاءه كلّ شيء إلى الأمام أو إلى الخلف وكلّ خطوط التاريخ تتلاقى عنده، وكلّ مواكب العناية تسير وفقاً لإرادته، وكلّ أغراض الحياة العظمى تتمّ في شخصه. فإذا أُضيف إلى هذا كلّه معجزاته وروعة أعماله الشاهدة على صدق كلّ حرف أو كلمة فاه بها، تعيّن التسليم بالدليل القطعيّ والحجّة الدامغة المُستمدّة من أقواله. وقد نسب المسيح إلى نفسه عشرين حقيقة على الأقلّ، لا يمكن أن تُنسَب، إلاّ لله وحده. ومن أهمّ هذه الحقائق :

الأزليّة : ولعلّ هذا من أخطر ما صرّح به، إذ قال لرجال الدين اليهود : قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 8 :58. وقوله أنا كائن هو ذات الاسم الذي أطلقه على نفسه، حين سأله موسى : بماذا أجيب إذ قال الشعب ما اسم الله الذي أرسلك إلينا؟ فقال له : أَهْيَهِ الذِي أَهْيَهْ خروج 3 :13-14. وهذا يفيد أنّ المسيح يرى في شخصه ذات الإله القديم الذي ظهر لموسى في العليّقة على جبل حوريب.

وكذلك جاء في الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 17 : 5 و24 إنّ المسيح قال في صلاته الشفاعيّة : وَالْآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بالمَجْدِ الذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ العَالَمِ، لِأَنَّكَ أَحْبَبْتَنِي قَبْلَ إِنْشَاءِ العَالَمِ. فهذه الكلمات تؤكّد أزليّة المسيح وتقطع كلّ الألسنة، التي تزعم أنّ المسيح مُحدَث.

المجيء من السماء : في حواره مع جماعة من اليهود، قال يسوع : أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِنْ فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هذَا العَالَمِ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هذَا العَالَمِ الإنجيل يوحنّا 8 :23.

وفي حديثه مع الرئيس نيقوديموس، قال : وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلَّا الذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنا 3 :13.

وقال في سفر الرؤيا : أَنَا الأَلِفُ واليَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ والنِّهَايَةُ، الْأَوَّلُ والآخِرُ رؤيا 22 :13.

ونلاحظ هنا أنّ يسوع يتحدّث ليس فقط عن مجيئه من السماء، بل أيضاً عن وجوده في السماء وهو على الأرض.

الحضور في كلّ مكان وزمان : قال : لِأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا ا جْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلَاثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ الإنجيل بحسب متّى 18 :20. وقال لتلاميذه بعد قيامته : فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ والابْنِ والرُّوحِ القُدُسِ. وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَاأَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ الإنجيل بحسب متّى 28 :19-20.

القدرة الغير المحدودة : قال عند ظهوره ليوحنّا في جزيرة بطمس : أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ واليَاءُ، الْبَِدَايَةُ والنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الكَائِنُ والذِي كَانَ والذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ رؤيا 1 :8.

3 الدليل المُستمدّ من ألقابه وأعماله الإلهيّة :

كونه خالقاً : كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. فِيهِ كَانَتِ الحَيَاةُ، والْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 1 :3 ، 4. فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الكُلُّ : مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لَا يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً أَمْ سِيَادَاتٍ أَمْ رِيَاسَاتٍ أَمْ سَلَاطِينَ. الكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ كولوسي 1 :16. وَأُنِيرَ الجَمِيعَ فِي مَا هُوَ شَرِكَةُ السِّرِّ المَكْتُومِ مُنْذُ الدُّهُورِ فِي اللّهِ خَالِقِ الجَمِيعِ بِيَسُوعَ المَسِيحِ أفسس 3 :9.

يقيم الأموات : فَلَمَّا اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى بَابِ المَدِينَةِ، إِذَا مَيْتٌ مَحْمُولٌ ابنٌ وَحِيدٌ لِأُمِّهِ، وَهِيَ أَرْمَلَةٌ وَمَعَهَا جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ المَدِينَةِ. فَلَمَّا رَآهَا الرَّبُّ تَحَنَّنَ عَلَيْهَا وَقَالَ لَهَا : لَا تَبْكِي. ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ وَلَمَسَ النَّعْشَ، فَوَقَفَ الحَامِلُونَ. فَقَالَ : أَيُّهَا الشَّابُّ، لَكَ أَقُولُ قُمْ. فَجَلَسَ المَيْتُ وَابْتَدَأَ يَتَكَلَّمُ، فَدَفَعَهُ إِلَى أُمِّهِ الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 7 :12-15.

لِعَازَرُ، هَلُمَّ خَارِجاً فَخَرَجَ المَيْتُ وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلَاهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ، وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ بِمِنْدِيلٍ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ : حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَبْ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 11 :43 ، 44.

ديّان كلّ العالَم : وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ المَلَائِكَةِ القِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ، فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الخِرَافَ مِنَ الجِدَاءِ الإنجيل بحسب متّى 25 :31 ، 32.

لِأَنَّ الآبَ لَا يَدِينُ أَحَداً، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلِابْنِ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 5 :22.

تحقّ له العبادة : لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لَا يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لَا يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الذِي أَرْسَلَهُ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 5 :23.

وعبادة الابن مع الآب، كانت معروفة لدى رجال الله في العهد القديم فقد قال داود : ا عْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ. قَبِّلُوا الابْنَ لِئَلَّا يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ مزمور 2 :11، 12.

يغفر الخطايا : كان اليهود يوقنون على الدوام أن لا أحد يملك غفران الخطايا إلاّ الله وحده. لهذا انذهلوا حين وقفوا أمام إحدى عجائب يسوع، الذي قال للمفلوج : يَا بُنَيَّ، مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ ولما ثارت أفكارهم على تصرفه قَالَ لَهُمْ : لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِه ذَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟ أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ : أَنْ يُقَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ، أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ : قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ وَامْشِ؟ وَل كِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لِا بْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الخَطَايَا قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ : لَكَ أَقُولُ قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ سَرِيرَكَ َا ذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ. فَقَامَ لِلْوَقْتِ وَحَمَلَ السَّرِيرَ وَخَرَجَ قُدَّامَ الكُلِّ، حَتَّى بُهِتَ الجَمِيعُ وَمَجَّدُوا اللّهَ قَائِلِينَ : مَا رَأَيْنَا مِثْلَ هذَا قَطُّ! الإنجيل بحسب مرقس 2 :5-12.

يعطي الحياة الأبديّة : قال : خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي. وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 10 :27-28 ,

مساوٍ للآب : قال : أَنَا والآبُ وَاحِدٌ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 10 :30 اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ والآبَ فِيَّ، وَإِلَّا فَصَدِّقُونِي لِسَبَبِ الأَعْمَالِ نَفْسِهَا الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 14 :9 و11.

قَبِل السجود والتعبُّد : ليس من شكّ في أنّ المسيح قَبِل السجود والتعبّد، ممّا لا يجوز لمخلوق على الإطلاق أن يقبلهما. وقد حدث هذا مع الرجل المولود أعمى. فلمّا سأله المسيح : أتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللّهِ؟ أَجَابَ : مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لِأُومِنَ بِهِ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ : قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ، والَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ. فَقَالَ : أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ. وَسَجَدَ لَهُ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 9 :35-38.

4 الدليل المُستمدّ من شهادة التلاميذ : 

فشهادة التلاميذ، الذين عاينوا مجده قدّموا شهادة صريحة ناجزة لا شُبهة فيها، وهاكم بعضها على سبيل المثال، لا سبيل الحصر :

توما : فهذا التلميذ بعد القيامة حين لمس أثر المسامير في يديه ورجليه ووضع أصبعه على جنبه الذي طُعِن بالحربة، سجد له وقال : رَبِّي وَإِلهِي الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 20 :28.

يوحنّا : قال هذا التلميذ المُلهَم : وَنَحْنُ فِي الحَقِّ فِي ابنِهِ يَسُوعَ المَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الإِلهُ الحَقُّ والحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّة 1 يوحنّا 5 :20.

بولس : قال هذا الرسول في كرازته : وَمِنْهُمُ المَسِيحُ حَسَبَ الجَسَدِ، الْكَائِنُ عَلَى الكُلِّ إِلهاً مُبَارَكاً إِلَى الأَبَدِ رومية 9 
الرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 فبراير 2007)

[FONT="Arial1 المسيح في الإسلام

ورد ذكر المسيح في 93 آية من القرآن. وإلى هذه الآيات يرجع التفكير الإسلاميّ، كلّما تناول شخص المسيح بالبحث.

وفي معظم الأحيان كان فقهاء المسلمين يلجأون إلى النصوص المسيحيّة لتفسير هذه الآيات. ومَن يتأمّل في كتاباتهم يرى أنّهم تقبّلوا من تلك النصوص كلّ ما اعتبروه موافقاً للفكر الإسلاميّ، ولكنّهم رفضوا دوماً محاولة التوفيق بين الإنجيل والقرآن، بسبب التباين بين مجمل العقائد والأخبار الواردة في الكتابَين. وفي حرصهم على الاعتقاد بصحّة القرآن قالوا بتحريف الإنجيل، كلّما ناقض نصُّه القرآن.

وفي هذا البحث أحاول أن أظهر فكرة القرآن في تدريجها حين تعرض للعقائد المسيحيّة. والباحث في نصوص القرآن يلاحظ أنّ الآيات المكّيّة الأولى كثيرة التعاطف مع المسيحيّة، إذ تفيض بالنعومة على المسيح وحواريّيه والقسّيسين والرهبان. ولكنّها في آخر عهد محمّد في المدينة أصبحت قاسية. تتنكّر للمسيحيّين، وترفض ألوهيّة المسيح رفضاً قاطعاً.

1 ولا ريب في أنّ السبب عقائديّ محض. لأنّ محمّداً رأى في عقيدة الثالوث ما يخالف الوحدانيّة التي نادى بها الإسلام وقامت دعوته عليها. ودفعاً لأيّ احتمال في هذا الموضوع جاءت عدّة نصوص قرآنيّة، تشجب عقيدة الثالوث وتتّهم النصارى بالشرك في الله والغلّو في دينهم.

ولعلّ محمّداً أخذ بثالوث أهل البدع من النصارى الذين كانوا منتشرين في شبه جزيرة العرب، والذين كان ثالوثهم مؤلَّفاً من الله والصاحبة مريم وابنها عيسى. ومع أنّ أحداً من المسيحيّين لم يقل بهذا إطلاقاً، فإنّ المسلمين جعلوا منها مشكلة لا يتنازلون عنها بالرغم من كلّ الإيضاحات التي قدّمها المسيحيّون في كلّ مناسبة.

2 وثمّة مشكلة أخرى مزمنة سببها نصّ قرآنيّ يقول : وَإِذْ قَالَ عِيسَى ابنُ مَرْيَمَ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ مُصَدِّقاً لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِي ا سْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ بالبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ سورة الصف 61 :6.

في حديث أخرجه أبو جعفر الطبريّ عن معاوية بن صالح، عن سعيد بن سويد، عن الأعلى بن هلال السلميّ، عن عرباض بن سارية، قال : سمعت رسول الله يقول : إنّي عند الله مكتوب لخاتم النبيّين. وأنّ آدم لمنجدل في طينته. وسأخبركم بأوّل ذلك دعوة أبي إبراهيم، وبشارة عيسى بي، والرؤيا التي رأت أمّي. وكذلك أمّهات النبيّين يرينَ أنّها رأت حين وضعتني أنّه خرج منها نور، أضاءت منه قصور الشام.

ويتمسّك المسلمون بحرفيّة هذه النصوص. فلمّا كان الإنجيل خلواً من أيّة إشارة إلى نبوّة محمّد، ومن أيّ قول بأنّ المسيح بشّر به، قالوا إنّ الإنجيل محرّف.

3 وهناك مشكلة ثالثة، سببها إيمان المسيحيّين بما جاء في الإنجيل عن آلام المسيح وصلبه كحقيقة أساسيّة لدينهم، بينما القرآن ينفي الصلب، إذ يقول عن اليهود : وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا المَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ الذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلَّا ا تِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِيناً بَل رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً سورة النساء 4 :157-158.

ومشكلة رابعة سببها إعتقاد المسيحيّين بأنّ المسيح هو ابن الله، وقد شجب القرآن هذا الاعتقاد بسلسلة من الآيات، سأوردها في مكانها من هذه النبذة مع شروح الفقهاء وتعليقاتهم.
 Black"][/FONT] الرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 فبراير 2007)

[ميّزات المسيح في القرآن

بالرغم من اعتراض الإسلام على العقائد المسيحيّة الأساسيّة فإنّ القرآن يضفي على المسيح صفات وكرامات، تجعله فوق مستوى البشر. وهذه الميّزات تنبع من سيرته، ومن رسالته ومن شخصيّته. وحين نقارن بين هذه الميزات والميزات التي ذكرها القرآن للأنبياء والرسل، نرى أنّه لا يعطي أحداً منهم حتّى محمّداً شيئاً من ميّزات المسيح :

1 الحَبَل العجيب. كما نقرأ في سورة التحريم : وَمَرْيَمَ ابنَةَ عِمْرَانَ التي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ القَانِتِينَ التحريم 66 :12، الأنبياء 21 :91.

قال الفخر الرازيّ : نفخنا فيه من روحنا، أي في عيسى.. لأنّ عيسى كان في بطنها. واختلفوا في النافخ. قال بعضهم : كان النفخ من الله، لقوله فنفخنا فيه من روحنا. وظاهره أنّ النافخ هو الله تعالى. وقال آخرون النافخ هو جبريل. لأنّ الظاهر من قول جبريل لأهب لكِ.

ثمّ اختلفوا في كيفيّة النفخ : 1 قول وهب إنّ جبريل نفخ في جيبها حتّى وصل الرحم. 2 في ذيلها فوصلت إلى الفرج. 3 قول السديّ : أخذ بكمّها فنفخ في جنب درعها، فدخلت النفخة صدرها، فحملت. فجاءتها أختها امرأة زكريّا، فالتزمتها. فلمّا التزمتها علمت أنّها حبلى، وذكرت مريم حالها. فقالت امرأة زكريّا، إنّي وجدتُ ما في بطني يسجد لما في بطنك. فذلك قوله مصدّقاً بكلمة من الله , 4 إنّ النفخة كانت في فمها، ووصلت إلى بطنها فحملت في الحال.

وعن ابن عبّاس أنّه قال : نفخ جبريل في جوف الدرع ومدّه بإصبعه ونفخ فيه، وكلّ ما في الدرع من خرق ونحوه، فإنّه يقع عليه اسم الفرج.

وقيل أحصنتْ تكلّفت في عفّتها والمحصّنة العفيفة ونفخنا فيه مِن روحنا أي فرج ثوبها. وقيل خلقنا فيه ما يظهر به الحياة في الأبدان. وقال مقاتل في شرح وصدّقت بكلمات ربّها يعني بعيسى. ويدلّ عليه قراءة الحسن بكلمة ربّها. وسُمّي عيسى كلمة الله في عدّة مواضع من القرآن.

2 الولادة العجيبة. يذكر لنا القرآن هذا الحوار بين مريم العذراء وملاك الربّ حين جاء ليبشّرها، قال : إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلاَماً زَكِيّاً قَالَتْ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلاَمٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيّاً قَالَ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَرَحْمَةً مِنَّا وَكَانَ أَمْراً مَقْضِيّاً مريم 19 :19-21.

وقد علّق البيضاويّ على ولادة يسوع المعجزيّة بقوله : تلك ميّزة تفرّد بها المسيح على العالمين والمرسَلين. لأنّه وُلِد دون أن تضمّه الأصلاب والأرحام الطوامس.

أمّا الفخر الرازيّ، فعلّق على الموضوع هكذا :

1 العبارة لأهب لك غلاماً زكيّاً قال : الزكيّ يفيد أموراً ثلاثة : الأّول أنّه الطاهر من الذنوب. الثاني أنّه ينمو على التزكية، لأنّه يُقال في مَن لا ذنب له زكيّ، وفي الزرع النامي زكيّ، الثالث النزاهة والطهارة.

2 العبارة ولنجعله آية للناس ورحمة أي لنجعل خلقه آية للناس إذ وُلِد من غير ذكر. ورحمة منّا أي يرحم عبادنا بإظهار هذه الآيات، حتّى تكون دلائل صدقه أبهر، فيكون قبول قوله أقرب.

وقال الإمام أبو جعفر الطبريّ في تفسير غلاماً زكيّاً وذلك بالاستناد إلى قول أبي عمرو : الغلام الزكيّ هو الطاهر من الذنوب. وكذلك تقول العرب : غلام زاكٍ وزكيّ، وعالٍ وعليّ.

3 كونه مباركاً نقرأ في سورة مريم هذه العبارات عن لسان المسيح : وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكاً أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُ مريم 19 :31.

قال الطبريّ عن يونس بن عبد الأعلى، عن سفيان، إن تفسير جعلني مباركاً هو جعلني معلّماً للخير.

وعن سليمان بن عبد الجبّار، عن محمد بن يزيد بن خنيس المخزوميّ، قال : سمعت ابن الورديّ مولى بني مخزوم، قال : لقي عالم لما هو فوقه من العلم. فقال له : يرحمك الله، ما الذي أُعلِن من علمي؟ قال : الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، فإنّه دين الله الذي بعث به أنبياءه إلى عباده. وقد أجمع الفقهاء على قول الله : وجعلني مباركاً أينما كنتُ.

4 كونه مؤيَّداً بالروح القدس وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابنَ مَرْيَمَ البَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ القُدُسِ سورة البقرة 2 :253.

قال أبن عبّاس : إنّ روح القدس، هو الاسم الذي كان يُحيي به عيسى الموتى. وقال أبو مسلم : إنّ روح القدس الذي يجوز أن يكون الروح الطاهرة التي نفخها الله تعالى فيه، وأبانه بها عن غيره ممّن خلق من اجتماع نطفتي الذكر والأنثى.

ا لْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرَوُحٌ مِنْهُ فَامِنُوا باللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ سورة النساء 4 :171.

وخلاصة هذه الآيات، أنّ الله أعطى عيسى في ذاته روحاً، وأنّ هذا الروح يؤيّده في شخصيّته. ومع ذلك فقد اختلف علماء الإسلام في تفسير الروح القدس الذي تأيّد المسيح به :

قال ابن أنس : هو الروح الذي نفخ في المسيح، أضافه الله إلى نفسه تكريماً وتخصيصاً, والقدس هو الله، يدلّ عليه قوله فنفخنا فيه من روحنا.

وقال السديّ وكعب : روح القدس هو جبريل. وتأييد عيسى بجبريل هو أنّه كان قرينه ورفيقه، يعينه ويسير معه حيثما سار، إلى أن صعد به إلى السماء.

وقال ابن جبير : روح القدس هو اسم الله الأعظم، وبه كان عيسى يحيي الموتى.

وقال القاشانيّ : الله خاصة طهّر جسم عيسى عن الأقذار الطبيعيّة، فهو روح متجسّد في بدن مثاليّ روحانيّ. وذلك من صفاء جوهر طينته ولطافتها وصفاء طينة أمّه وطهارتها. ونزَّه روحه وقدّسه من التأثّر بالهيئات الطبيعيّة والصفات المدنيّة، لتأييده بروح القدس الذي هو على صورته.

وقال ابن عطا : إنّ أحسن النبات ما كان ثمرته مثل عيسى روح الله,

وقال ابن عبّاس : إنّه الروح الذي نفخ فيه، والقدس هو الله فهو إذاً روح الله.

5 رفعته عند وفاته إذ نقرأ في سورة آل عمران : وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الذِينَ ا تَّبَعُوكَ فَوْقَ الذِينَ كَفَرُوا.. آل عمران 3 :55.

قال الفخر الرازيّ : لتفسير هذه الآية عدّة وجوه منها :

الوجه الأّول : المراد بالرفعة إنّي رافعك إلى محلّ كرامتي. وجعل ذلك رفعاً إليه للتفخيم والتعظيم. ومثلها قوله : إنّي ذاهب إلى ربّي هذه العبارة مستعارة من الإنجيل.

الوجه الثاني : في التأويل أن يكون قوله ورافعك إليّ معناه أنّه يرفعه إلى مكان لا يملك أحد الحكم عليه فيه. لأنّ في الأرض قد يتولّى الخلق أنواع الأحكام، أمّا في السموات فلا حاكم في الحقيقة وفي الظاهر إلاّ الله.

6 عصمته في رسالته كما في سيرته يتوهّم البعض أنّ العصمة في الرسالة تقترن حتماً بالعصمة في السيرة ولكنّ نصوص القرآن تنقض هذا الوهم. إذ نقرأ في سوره الكثير من النصوص التي تفيد أنّ حياة الأنبياء لم تكن بلا لوم، لا قبل الرسالة ولا بعدها. أمّا المسيح في القرآن فسيرته معصومة كرسالته. فقد شهد الملاك بذلك إذ قال لأمّه : أنا رسول ربّك لأهب لك غلاماً زكيّاً. وقد قال البيضاويّ في تفسير كلمة زكيّ إنّ عيسى كان مترقّياً من سنّ إلى سنّ.

7 تَفرُّد رسالته بالمعجزات فكما انفردت رسالته على الرسالات جميعاً بتأييد الروح القدس، انفردت أيضاً بالمعجزات وباستجماعها، كما لم تجتمع لغيره. إذ نقرأ في سورة البقرة 2 :253 : وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابنَ مَرْيَمَ البَيِّنَاتِ والبينات هي العجائب.

قال البيضاويّ : لقد خصّه الله بالتعيين وجعل معجزاته سبب تفضيله على الرسل. لأنّها آيات واضحة، ومعجزات عظيمة، لم يستجمعها غيره.

8 علمه بالغيب جاء في سورة الزخرف 43 :57 و61 : وَلَمَّا ضُرِبَ ابنُ مَرْيَمَ مَثَلاً إِذَا قَوْمُكَ مِنْهُ يَصِدُّونَ,,, وَإِنَّهُ لَعِلْمٌ لِلسَّاعَةِ.

قال الجلالان في تفسير لعلم للساعة إنّه عيسى لعلم الساعة يعلم بنزولها. ومتى ذكرنا أنّ المعروف عند الناس أن الله ينفرد عن خلقه بأنه وحده عنده علم الساعة، ندرك الميزة التي أفردها القرآن للمسيح.

9 إنّه الشفيع المقرَّب جاء في سورة الزمر 39 :44 نرى أنّ القرآن يحصر الشفاعة لله وحده، إذ يقول : لِلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ جَمِيعاً , ومع ذلك، فأحد نصوص القرآن يلمّح إلى كون الشفاعة أيضاً من امتيازات المسيح إذ يقول : إِذْ قَالَتِ المَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ ا سْمُهُ المَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهاً فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ المُقَرَّبِينَ سورة آل عمران 3 :45.

قال الجلالان في تفسير هذه الآية : وجيهاً في الدنيا بالنبوّة، وفي الآخرة بالشفاعة والدرجات العُلى، ومن المقرّبين عند الله.

وأخرج الطبريّ عن ابن حميد، عن سلمة عن ابن إسحاق، عن محمّد بن جعفر، قال : وجيهاً في الدنيا أي ذو وجه ومنزلة عند الله، وفي الآخرة ومن المقرَّبين يعني أنّه ممَّن يقرّبه الله يوم القيامة فيسكنه في جواره ويدنيه منه.

وقال الرازيّ : وجيهاً في الدنيا بسبب أنّه يُستجاب دعاؤه، ويحيي الموتى ويبرئ الأكمه والأبرص، ووجيه في الآخرة أنّه يجعله شفيع أمّته.

أمّا قوله ومن المقرَّبين ففيه وجوه :

الأّول أنّه تعالى جعل ذلك بالمدح العظيم للملائكة فألحقه بمثل منزلتهم ودرجتهم في هذه الصفة.

الثاني، إنّ هذا الوصف كالتنبيه على أنّه سيرفع إلى السماء وتصاحبه الملائكة.

الثالث، إنّه ليس كلّ وجيه في الآخرة يكون مقرّباً. لأنّ أهل الجنّة على مراتب ودرجات.
SIZE="6"][/SIZE]


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 فبراير 2007)

[FO3 معجزات المسيح في القرآن

1 الخَلْق جاء في القرآن : إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابنَ مَرْيَمَ ا ذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ,,, إِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْراً بِإِذْنِي سورة المائدة 5 :110.

قال ابن العربيّ في تفسير هذه الآية : لقد خصّ الله عيسى بكونه روحاً. وأضاف النفخ في خلقه من الطين. ولم يضف نفخاً في إعطاء الحياة لغير عيسى، بل لنفسه تعالى.

2 النطق عند الولادة حين ولدت مريم ابنها، تناولها أبناء قومها بالتأنيب، ظنّاً بأنّها حملت بابنها سفاحاً. فَأَشَارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي المَهْدِ صَبِيّاً قَالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيّاً سورة مريم 19 :29 ، 30.

قال ثقات العلماء إنّ قوم مريم لمّا بالغوا في توبيخها سكتت وأشارت إلى وليدها، كأنّها تقول لهم : هو الذي يجيبكم.

وقال السديّ : لمّا أشارت إليه غضبوا غضباً شديداً. وقالوا : إنّ لسخريتها بنا أشدّ من زناها. وفي رواية أخرى أنّ عيسى كان يرضع، فلمّا سمع ذلك ترك الرضاع وأقبل عليهم بوجهه، واتّكأ على يساره وأشار بسبابته وكلّمهم.

هناك رواية أخرى نقلها الرازي : إنّ زكريّا أتاها عند مناظرة اليهود إيّاها، فقال لعيسى انطق بحجّتك إن كنت أُمرت بها، فقال عيسى : إنّي عبد الله آتاني الحكمة وجعلني نبيّاً.

3 إحياء الموتى وإبراء الأكمه والأبرص يقول القرآن بلسان المسيح : أُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ والأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي المَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ سورة آل عمران 3 :49.

من المعروف أنّ الأكمه هو من وُلِد أعمى. والبرص هو المرض الخطير المعروف، والمرضان من الأدواء التي يتعذّر شفاؤهما على البشر. وقد ذكر المثنّى عن ابن إسحاق عن حفص بن عمر، عن عكرمة، قال : إنّما أخبر الله عزّ وجلّ عن عيسى أنّه يقول ذلك لبني إسرائيل احتجاجاً منه بهذه العبر والآيات عليهم في نبوّته. وذلك أنّ الكَمَهَ والبرص لا علاج لهما، فكان ذلك من أدلّته على صدق قلبه.

وأحيي الموتى. قال وهب بن منبّه، بينما كان عيسى يلعب مع الصبيان، إذ وثب غلام على صبيّ فوكزه برجله فقتله، فألقاه بين يدي عيسى وهو ملطّخ بالدم. فأطلع الناس عليه، فاتّهموه به. فأخذوه وانطلقوا به إلى قاضي مصر، فقالوا : هذا قتل. فسأله القاضي، فقال عيسى : لا أدري مَن قتله، وما أنا بصاحبه. فأرادوا أن يبطشوا بعيسى، فقال لهم : أئتوني بالغلام. فقالوا : ماذا تريد؟ قال : أسأله من قتله؟ فقالوا : كيف يكلّمك وهو ميت؟ فأخذوه، وأتوا به إلى الغلام القتيل. فأقبل عيسى على الدعاء، فأحياه الله.

عن وهب أيضاً قوله : إنّه ربّما اجتمع على عيسى من المرضى، في الساعة الواحدة خمسون ألفاً. مَن أطاق منهم أن يبلُغه بَلَغه، ومَن لم يطق منهم ذلك أتاه عيسى يمشي إليه، وإنّما كان يداويهم بالدعاء.

وعن الكلبيّ، أنّه قال : كان عيسى عليه السلام يحيي الموتى بيا حيّ يا قيوم. وأحيا عاذر يقصد لعازر وكان صديقاً له. ودعا سام بن نوح من قبره فخرج حيّاً. ومرّ على ابن ميت لعجوز فدعا الله فنزل عن سريره، ورجع إلى أهله ووُلد له.

4 العلم بالغيب. قال القرآن بلسان المسيح : وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ سورة آل عمران 3 :49.

هنا يجد العلماء مسألتين :

المسألة الأولى : أنّه كان منذ أوّل أمره يخبر بالغيوب. فقد روى السديّ : إنّه كان يلعب مع الصبيان، ثمّ يخبرهم بأفعال آبائهم وأمّهاتهم. وكان يخبر الصبيّ : إنّ أمّك قد خبّأت لك كذا. فيرجع الصبيّ إلى أهله ويبكي، إلى أن يأخذ ذلك الشيء. ثمّ قالوا لصبيانهم : لا تلعبوا مع هذا الساحر. وجمعوهم في بيت. فجاء عيسى يطلبهم، فقالوا له : ليسوا في البيت. فقال : فمَن في هذا البيت؟ قالوا : خنازير. قال عيسى : كذلك يكونون، فإذا هم خنازير.

المسألة الثانية : الإخبار عن الغيوب على هذا الوجه معجزة. فالمنجّمون الذين يدّعون استخراج الخبر لا يمكنهم ذلك إلاّ عن سؤال. ثمّ يعترفون بأنّهم يغلطون كثيراً. أمّا الإخبار عن الغيب، من غير استعانته بآلته، ولا تقدّم فيه مسألة، لا يكون إلاّ بالوحي.

5 إنزال المائدة من السماء, يقول القرآن : إِذْ قَالَ الحَوَارِيُّونَ يَا عِيسَى ابنَ مَرْيَمَ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَالَ ا تَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ قَالُوا نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا وَتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا وَنَعْلَمَ أَنْ قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ قَالَ عِيسَى ابنُ مَرْيَمَ اللهُمَّ رَبَّنَا أَنْزِلْ عَلَيْنَا مَاِئدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيداً لِأَوَّلِنَا وَآخِرِنَا وَآيَةً مِنْكَ وَا رْزُقْنَا وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ سورة المائدة 5 :112-114.

اختلف الأئمّة في صفة نزول المائدة وكيفيّتها وما كان عليها. فروى قتادة عن جابر، عن ياسر بن عمّار عن محمّد أنّه قال : أُنزلت المائدة عليها خبز ولحم. وذلك أنّهم سألوا عيسى طعاماً يأكلون منه، ولا ينفد. فقال لهم : إنّي فاعل ذلك، وإنّها مقيمة لكم، ما لم تخبّئوا أو تخونوا. فإن فعلتم ذلك عُذِّبتُم. فما مضى يومهم حتّى خانوا وخبّأوا، فرُفعت ومُسِخوا قردة وخنازير.

وقال ابن عبّاس : قال عيسى لبني إسرائيل : صوموا ثلاثين يوماً، ثمّ سلوا الله ما شئتم يعطيكموه. فصاموا ثلاثين يوماً، فلمّا فرغوا، قالوا : يا عيسى إنّا صمنا فجعنا، فادعُ الله أن ينزل مائدة من السماء. فلبس عيسى المسوح، وافترش الرماد. ثمّ دعا الله، فأقبلت الملائكة بمائدة يحملون عليها سبعة أرغفة وسبعة أحوات، ووضعتها بين أيديهم فأكل منها آخر الناس، كما أكل أوّلهم.
:yaka: NT="Arial"][/FONT] الرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 فبراير 2007)

بُنوّة المسيح في القرآن

يرى المتأمِّل في شخص المسيح، من خلال القرآن، أنّ موضوع بُنوّته يثير جدليّة القرآن وفيه خمس نظريّات :

1 الكفر : كقول القرآن : مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ مِنْ وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْراً فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ سورة مريم 19 :35.

وَقَالُوا ا تَّخَذَ الرَّحْمَانُ وَلَداً لَقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئاً إِدّاً تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْهُ وَتَنْشَقُّ الأَرْضُ وَتَخِرُّ الجِبَالُ هَدّاً أَنْ دَعَوْا لِلرَّحْمَانِ وَلَداً وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لِلرَّحْمَانِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ وَلَداً إِنْ كُلُّ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ والأَرْضِ إِلاَّ آتِي الرَّحْمَانِ عَبْداً سورة مريم 19 :88-93.

جاء في كتاب التفسير الكبير للفخر الرازيّ : اعلم أنّه تعالى لمّا ردّ على عبدة الأوثان عاد إلى الردّ على من أثبت له ولد. وقالت اليهود عزير ابن الله وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله وقالت العرب الملائكة بنات الله. والكلّ داخلون في هذه الآية.

والكلمة جئتم شيئاً إدّاً تعني المُنكَر العظيم. لذلك عنى بانفطار السماء وانشقاق الأرض وخرور الجبال غضبه على مَن تفوّه بهذا القول اتّخذ الرحمَن ولداً.

2 ضمّ جزء من المخلوق إلى الخالق كقوله : وَجَعَلُوا لَهُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ جُزْءًا إِنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لَكَفُورٌ مُبِينٌ أَمِ ا تَّخَذَ مِمَّا يَخْلُقُ بَنَاتٍ وَأَصْفَاكُمْ بالبَنِينَ سورة الزخرف 43 : 15 و16.

ومن هنا انطلق السؤال : أيّة نسبة بين الخالق والمخلوق حتّى يضمّ جزءاً من المخلوق إلى خالقه؟ يستحيل ذلك فطرة وعقلاً. وأيضاً انطلقوا من القول إنْ كلّ ما في السموات والأرض إلاّ آتي الرحمن عبداً ليقولوا : لا يمكن للعبد أن يكون ربّاً. ومن القول بديع السموات والأرض قالوا : لا يمكن أن يكون المخلوق خالقاً.

ونحن كمسيحيّين نقرّ هذا أنّه لا يجوز أن يُضمّ جزء إلى الله من خلائقه ولكن في عقيدتنا لا ينطبق هذا على العلاقة القائمة بين الآب والابن. لأنّ الابن ذو جوهر واحد مع الآب, والقرآن يقول إنّ المسيح هو كلمة الله وروح منه. فضمُّ جزءٍ إلى الله من مخلوقاته ليس وارداً في شأن المسيح.

3 الابن لا يكون إلاّ بالولادة من ذكر وأنثى, هنا تكمن المشكلة، في مفهوم الإسلام للبنوّة إذ يقول القرآن : أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ صَاحِبَةٌ؟ سورة الأنعام 6 :101.

وقد علّق البيضاوي على الآية بقوله إنّ المعقول من الولد هو ما يتولّد من ذكر وأنثى متجانسَين، والله تعالى منّزه عن التجانس.

هذه هي نظريّة الإسلام في استحالة الولد إلى الله، فإنّه لا صاحبة له. ولا يمكن أن تكون له صاحبة. وهذا هو سرّ استنكار أُبوّة الله للمسيح. لأنّه لا بُنوّة في الفكر القرآنيّ إلا البنوّة التناسليّة الجسديّة. وممّا يؤيّد ذلك ما جاء في كتاب جامع البيان للطبري، عن ابن وهب عن أبي زيد أنّه قال : الولد إنّما يكون من الذكر والأنثى، ولا ينبغي أن يكون لله سبحانه صاحبة، فيكون له ولد. وذلك أنّه هو الذي خلق كلّ شيء. فإذا كان لا شيء إلاّ الله خلقه، فأنّى يكون له ولد؟

ويرجّح ثقات الباحثين أنّ الآية نزلت في حقّ بعض أهل البدع من أصل وثنيّ، الذين التصقوا بالكنيسة، وكانت لهم محاولة ليُدخلوا فيها بدعة مفادها أنّ مريم العذراء إلهة. ولعلّهم استعاضوا بها عن الزهرة، التي كانوا يعبدونها قبلاً. وقد أشار إليهم العلاّمة الكبير أحمد المقريزي في كتابه القول الإبريزي صفحة 26. وذكرهم ابن حزم في كتابه الملل والأهواء والنحل صفحة 48. وبما أنّ بدعتهم تفترض اتّخاذ الله صاحبة وإنجاب ولد منها، فبديهيّ أن يشجبها القرآن.

لكنّ هذه الفكرة بعيدة كلّ البعد عن المسيحيّة، وليس ثمّة مسيحيّ واحد يؤمن بها. لأنّها إهانة موجَّهة إلى جلال الله القدّوس، المنزَّه عن كلّ خصائص الجسد.

والحقيقة أنّ الباحث في عقيدة المسيحيّين المبنيّة على الإنجيل، يرى أنّهم لا يقولون إطلاقاً بأنّ المسيح ابن الله على طريقة الاستيلاد من صاحبة، بل يؤمنون بأنّه ابن الله على طريقة الصدور منه في الوجود الإلهيّ، بصفة كونه الكلمة الذي كان في البدء عند الله وقد حُبِل به من الروح القُدُس.

وقد أشار الرسول العظيم بولس إلى هذه الحقيقة بقوله : بُولُسُ، عَبْدٌ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الْمَدْعُوُّ رَسُولاً، الْمُفْرَزُ لِإِنْجِيلِ اللّهِ، الَّذِي سَبَقَ فَوَعَدَ بِهِ بِأَنْبِيَائِهِ فِي الْكُتُبِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ، عَنِ ابْنِهِ. الَّذِي صَارَ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الجَسَدِ، وَتَعَيَّنَ ابْنَ اللّهِ بِقُوَّةٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ رُوحِ الْقَدَاسَةِ، بِالْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الْأَمْوَاتِ رومية 1 :1-4.

4 كان يأكل الطعام كقوله : مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلَّا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلَانِ الطَّعَامَ انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الْآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انْظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ سورة المائدة 5 :75.

ففكر الإسلام هنا يقول إنّ استحالة الألوهة على المسيح ظاهرة من بشريّته. فمَن يأكل الطعام كيف يكون إلهاً؟

ويقول الرازيّ في تفسير الآية :

أ إنّ كلّ مَن كان له أمّ فقد حدث، بعد أن لم يكن. وكلّ مَن كان كذلك كان مخلوقاً لا إلهاً.

ب إنّهما كانا محتاجَين إلى الطعام أشدّ الحاجة، والإله هو الذي يكون غنيّاً عن جميع الأشياء. فكيف إذاً يكون المسيح إلهاً.

ج قوله كانا يأكلان الطعام كناية عن الحدث. لأنّ مَن أكل الطعام لا بدّ وأن يحدث وهذا عندي ضعيف.

5 عجز المخلوق عن النفع والضرّ كقوله : قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرّاً وَلَا نَفْعاً وَاللَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ العَلِيمُ سورة المائدة 5 :76.

يتّخذ المفسّرون هذه الآية دليلاً على فساد قول النصارى وقد قالوا إنّه يحتمل أنواعاً من الحجّة :

أ إنّ اليهود كانوا يعادونه ويقصدونه بالسوء، فما قدر على الإضرار بهم. وكان أنصاره وصحابته يحبّونه، فما قدر على إيصال نفع من منافع الدنيا إليهم. والعاجز عن الإضرار والنفع، كيف يُعقَل أن يكون إلهاً.

وتغطية لهذا التفسير، قال البيضاويّ : إنّ عيسى وإن ملك هذا الامتياز بتمليك الله إيّاه، لا يملكه من ذاته.

ونحن نقول : لو كان يسوع مجرّد عيسى القرآن، عيسى العبد لسلّمنا بأنّه لا يملك من ذاته ضرّاً ولا نفعاً. ولكنّ يسوع كما قال إشعياء النبيّ إلهاً قديراً. ونحن نشكره لأنّ رسالته لم تكن للضرر ولا للنفع المادّي. بل كانت رسالة خلاص، والقرآن نفسه قال إنّه جاء رحمةً للعالمين.

ب إنّ مذهب النصارى يقول إنّ اليهود صلبوه ومزّقوا أضلاعه. ولمّا عطش، وطلب الماء منهم، صبّوا الخلّ في منخريه. ومَن كان في الضعف هكذا، كيف يُعقَل أن يكون إلهاً؟

ج إنّ إله العالم يجب أن يكون غنيّاً عن كلّ ما سواه. ويكون كلّ ما سواه محتاجاً إليه، فلو كان عيسى كذلك لامتنع كونه مشغولاً بعبادة الله تعالى. لأنّ الإله لا يعبد شيئاً، إنّما العبد هو الذي يعبد الإله. ولمّا عُرف بالتواتر كونه كان مواظباً على الطاعات والعبادات، علمنا أنّه إنّما كان يفعلها لكونه محتاجاً في تحصيل المنافع، ودفع المضارّ إلى غيره. ومَن كان كذلك، كيف يقدر على إيصال المنافع إلى العباد، ودفع المضارّ عنهم؟ وإذ كان كذلك كان عبداً كسائر العبيد.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 فبراير 2007)

[/FONT7 المسيح في الكتاب المقدّس

1 لاهوت المسيح. لا بدّ للباحث في المسيحيّة، أن يقف أمام عدد من القضايا الخطيرة. ولعلّ أخطرها لاهوت المسيح. وأعني بكلمة لاهوت المسيح، اعتقاد المسيحيّين بأنّ يسوع، الذي وُلِد من مريم العذراء في فلسطين، وعاش على أرضنا ردحاً من الزمن، هو ابن الله والله الابن.

قد يبدو هذا الاعتقاد صعباً لكثيرين، إلاّ أنّ الصعوبة لا تضير المسيحيّة في كونها ديناً واحداً صحيحاً، لأنّ اعتقاد المسيحيّين لا يستلزم وجود سابق ولاحق، وأكبر وأصغر، أو ما شابه ذلك. بل أنّ الله واحد، وإنّما أُعلن لنا بهذه الأسماء، لكي يُظهر ترتيب عمل الفداء.

وقبل الانطلاق في التأمّل في لاهوت المسيح، ينبغي أن نتوقّف قليلاً أمام الإعلانات المعروفة في الكتاب المقدّس عن أُبوّة الله للمسيح :

أ إعلانات الآب : قال ملاك الله لمريم العذراء : هَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابناً وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيماً، وَابْنَ العَلِيِّ يُدْعَى الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 1 : 31 و32.

وحين وُلد يسوع تمّت النبوّة القائلة في إشعياء وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً : هَا العَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابناً وَتَدْعُو ا سْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيل إشعياء 7 : 14 والإنجيل بحسب متّى 1 :23.

فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ المَاءِ، وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انفَتَحَتْ لَهُ، فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللّهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً : هذَا هُوَ ابنِي الحَبِيبُ الذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ الإنجيل بحسب متّى 3 : 16-17.

فيما كان يسوع مع ثلاثة من تلاميذه على جبل حرمون، تكلّم مع موسى وإيليّا وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً : ه ذَا هُوَ ابنِي الحَبِيبُ الذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ ا سْمَعُوا الإنجيل بحسب متّى 17 :5.

ب إعلانات المسيح، قال المسيح في أحد أمثاله : أَنَا الكَرْمَةُ الحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الكَرَّامُ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 15 :1.

وقال أيضاً : خِرَافِي تَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُهَا فَتَتْبَعُنِي. وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلَا يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ,,, مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 10 : 27-29.

وقال في خطابه الوداعيّ : إِنِّي مَاضٍ إِلَى أَبِي. وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بالابْنِ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 14 :12 و13.

وحين افتخر اليهود أمام المسيح بكون موسى أعطاهم المنّ في البرّيّة، قال لهم : ا لْحَقَّ الحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ : لَيْسَ مُوسَى أَعْطَاكُمُ الخُبْزَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، بَلْ أَبِي يُعْطِيكُمُ الخُبْزَ الحَقِيقِيَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 6 :32.

وقال لآخرين : الْحَقَّ الحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ : لَا يَقْدِرُ الابْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئاً إِلَّا مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لِأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَه ذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الابْنُ كَذلِكَ. لِأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الابْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ، وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ. لِأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضاً يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. لِأَنَّ الآبَ لَا يَدِينُ أَحَداً، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلِابْنِ، لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لَا يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لَا يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الذِي أَرْسَلَهُ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 5 :19-23.

اَلْحَقَّ الحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ : إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابنِ اللّهِ، والسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 5 :25.

ا لْحَقَّ الحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ : إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ. والعَبْدُ لَا يَبْقَى فِي البَيْتِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، أَمَّا الابْنُ فَيَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ. فَإِنْ حَرَّرَكُمْ الابْنُ فَبِالْحَقِيقَةِ تَكُونُونَ أَحْرَاراً الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 8 :34-36.

وقال في حوار مع آخرين : أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ. فَمِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا كَانَ اليَهُودُ يَطْلُبُونَ أَكْثَرَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُضِ السَّبْتَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ قَالَ أَيْضاً إِنَّ اللّهَ أَبُوهُ، مُعَادِلاً نَفْسَهُ باللّهِ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 5 :17-18.

وقال لسامعيه ذات يوم : كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي، وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الابْنَ إِلَّا الآبُ، وَلَا أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلَّا الابْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الابْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ. تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ المُتْعَبِينَ والثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ الإنجيل بحسب متّى 11 :27-28.

حين نتأمّل هذا الإعلان بعمق، يظهر لنا أنّه لا إنسان عاديّ، ولا نبيّ رسول، ولا ملاك من السماء، ولا رئيس ملائكة، يستطيع أن يدرك سرّ شخص يسوع المسيح العجيب كما قال إشعياء النبيّ. وهذا يعني صراحة أنّ طبيعة المسيح غير محدودة، بحيث لا يقدر أحد أن يدركه إلاّ الآب. ويقيناً لو أنّ المسيح مجرّد إنسان عادي، لما صحّ أن يقول هذا القول. وممّا لا ريب فيه، أنّ هذا الإعلان المجيد جدّاً يعلّمنا أنّ من وظيفة المسيح باعتبار وحدته أزليّة مع الآب، أن يعلن لنا هذا الآب الذي وُصِف باللامنظور.

قد يبدو هذا الإعلان الذي صرّح به المسيح كلغز صعب الفهم. ولكنّ الروح القدس ألهم البشير يوحنّا، ليوضحه لنا في سلسلة من الآيات، أبرزها : اَللّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. الابْنُ الوَحِيدُ الذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 1 :18. هذه الآية تؤكّد لنا أنّ أحداً من الناس والملائكة، لم يرَ الله أو يعرفه المعرفة التي تجعله يُلمّ بصفاته الإلهيّة. وإنّما يستطيع أن يبلّغ الناس ما أُعلِن له بالوحي أو بالرؤيا. فموسى وغيره من الأنبياء لم يروا الله. ولكنّهم تلقّوا الإعلانات بالوحي، وكان مصدرهم الأقنوم الثاني لله، الذي هو يسوع المسيح ابن الله, فهو وحده يعرف أفكار الله المثلّث الأقانيم ومقاصده من تلقاء نفسه لأنّه هو الله الذي ظهر في الجسد 1تيموثاوس 3 :16.

حين قال يسوع لتلاميذه : أنا والآب واحد. مَن رآني فقد رأى الآب. أنا في الآب والآب فيّ كان يؤكّد لهم الوحدة بينه وبين أبيه. أي أنّه والآب واحد في الجوهر والمجد والمقام والقدرة والمشيئة والقصد.

3 شهادة الرسل

شهادة بطرس : حين سأل يسوعُ تلاميذه مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟ فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ : أَنْتَ هُوَ المَسِيحُ ابنُ اللّهِ الحَي الإنجيل بحسب متّى 16 :15 و16.

شهادة يوحنّا : وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابنَ اللّهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الحَقِّ فِي ابنِهِ يَسُوعَ المَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الإِلهُ الحَقُّ والحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ 1 يوحنا 5 :20.

شهادة بولس : وَل كِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللّهُ ابنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ مَوْلُوداً تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، لِيَفْتَدِيَ الذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، لِنَنَالَ التَّبَنِّيَ غلاطية 4 :4 و5.

4 شهادة الأنبياء

سليمان الحكيم : مَن صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَن جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حُفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَن صَرَّ المِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَن ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا ا سْمُهُ وَمَا ا سْمُ ابنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟ كُلُّ كَلِمَةٍ مِنَ اللّهِ نَقِيَّةٌ. تُرْسٌ هُوَ لِلْمُحْتَمِينَ بِهِ أمثال 30 :4-5.

دانيال : كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى القَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَاناً وَمَجْداً وَمَلَكُوتاً لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ والأُمَمِ والأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لَا يَنْقَرِضُ دانيال 7 :13 و14.

يوحنّا المعمدان : أَنْتُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ لِي أَنِّي قُلْتُ : لَسْتُ أَنَا المَسِيحَ بَلْ إِنِّي مُرْسَلٌ أَمَامَهُ.,, اَلَّذِي يَأْتِي مِنَ السَّمَاءِ هُوَ فَوْقَ الجَمِيعِ، وَمَا رَآهُ وَسَمِعَهُ بِهِ يَشْهَدُ، وَشَهَادَتُهُ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْبَلُهَا.,, اَلْآبُ يُحِبُّ الابْنَ وَقَدْ دَفَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي يَدِهِ. اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بالا بْنِ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، والَّذِي لَا يُؤْمِنُ بالا بْنِ لَنْ يَرَى حَيَاةً بَلْ يَمْكُثُ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبُ اللّهِ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 3 : 28-36.

بعد الاستشهاد بهذه الآيات، يجدر بنا أن نذكر أنّ المسيح دُعي ابن الله باعتبار كونه الأقنوم الثاني لله. ولهذا يجب أن يكون معلوماً، أنّ لفظة آب وابن بالنسبة للعقيدة المسيحيّة بعيدة كلّ البعد عن المعنى المُتداول في الأُبوّة والبُنوّة البشريّتَين.

وقد سُمّي الابن في الكتاب المقدّس بالكلمة، وبصورة الله غير المنظور، وبهاء مجد الله ورسم جوهره، وعمّانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا. وكلّ هذه الألقاب توضح لفظة ابن. كما أنّ الكلمة توضح الفكر، وتعلن ما هو عند العقل، هذا الكلمة المتجسّد أعلن الله وأوضح فكر الله للبشر. وكما أنّ الرسم يمثّل الهيئة، هكذا يسوع يمثّل الله. وكما أنّ ضوء الشمس يبيّن بهاءها وهو من جوهرها، هكذا يسوع بهاء مجد الله يبيّن أمجاد اللاهوت الروحيّة. ولكنّه من فرط محبّته استتر برداء الجسد مدّة وجوده في دنيانا، حتّى نستطيع أن نراه ونسمعه.

ممّا تقدّم، نعلم أنّ الابن هو العامل في إعلان اللاهوت، كما أنّه الواسطة لإعلان الله لوجدان الإنسان بطريقة حسّيّة. وكذلك الروح القدس، الأقنوم الثالث، هو الواسطة لإعلان الله لضمير الإنسان، حتّى أنّنا لا ندرك كنه الإعلان بدون فعل الروح القدس، الذي يرشدنا لإدراك أسرار الإعلانات الإلهيّة. وبوحي من هذه الحقيقة، قال الرسول بولس : وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَقُولَ : يَسُوعُ رَبٌّ إِلَّا بالرُّوحِ القُدُسِ 1 كورنثوس 12 :3.

قد تثير كلمة ابن اضطراباً ذهنيّاً عند البعض، إذ يتصوّرون على الفور بمقارنتها بكلمة آب، أنّ الآب أسبق زمنيّاً من الابن، وأنّ هناك فارقاً زمنيّاً ومركزيّاً بينهما. ولكنّنا نحبّ التأكيد ههنا أنّ كلمة ابن الله لا يمكن أن تشير في قليل أو كثير إلى معنى عدم المساواة أو التلاحق الزمنيّ. وذلك لأنّ كلمة الآب نفسها عندما تُطلَق على الله لا يمكن أن تقوم بالدليل المقابل إلاّ إذا وُجِد الابن.

يعلّمنا الكتاب المقدّس أنّ الله منذ الأزل يُلقَّب بالآب. وهذا اللقب آب يحتّم بالضرورة وجود الابن منذ الأزل. ولعلّ منشأ الخلط والتخبّط في موضوع المساواة، الذي يقع فيه معظم الناس يعود إلى أسبقيّة الآباء على الأبناء، وعلى أساس الفارق الزمنيّ بين الاثنين. ولكنّ التعبير الأدقّ والأصحّ، أنّ أحداً لا يستطيع أن يكون أباً إلاّ من اللحظة التي يوجد فيها الابن. فالفارق الزمنيّ في هذا الموضوع خياليّ موهوم بالنسبة إلى الله وابنه يسوع المسيح. فإذا أُضيف إلى هذا أنّ الله لا يلد ولا يولد، كما يفهم الناس معنى الولادة في الأرض، كان علينا أن ندفع عن الله عزّ وجلّ هذا المعنى، لنتصوّر معاني أخرى أقرب إلى الفهم.

فنحن نقول هذا ابن الحقّ وذاك ابن النور إشارة إلى التماثل التامّ بينه وبين الحقّ، أو بينه وبين النور. وبهذا المعنى دُعي المسيح ابن الله، للتماثل الأزليّ التامّ القائم بين الآب والابن في ذات الله الواحد. وقد دُعي المسيح كذلك لأنّه هو الإعلان الوحيد الكامل الأزليّ عن ذات الله للناس. أو كما نقرأ في الرسالة إلى العبرانيّين 1 :1-2 : اَللّهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابنِهِ. ويُقرأ في الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 1 :14 أنّ يسوع أعلن مجد الآب، إذ يقول : وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً.
:yaka: ]


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 فبراير 2007)

9 عقيدة الثالوث الأقدس

تؤمن المسيحيّة بأنّ الله شخص حيّ، ليس جسماً مادّيّاً، يمكن أن يُرى ويُلمَس، أو يُدرَك بالحواس. إنّ الله كما قال المسيح : رُوحٌ. والذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ والحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 4 :24. وهو أيضاً أبو الأرواح، إذ أبدع هذه على صورته كشبهه. هكذا نقرأ في الكتاب العزيز : وَقَالَ اللّهُ : نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا تكوين 1 :26. وإنّما هذا الإله الواحد الشخص، ذو ثلاثة أقانيم : الآب والابن والروح القدس.

ولكن حين نتأمّل هذه العقيدة، لا بدّ لنا من الاعتراف بأنّنا إزاء سرّ من أعمق أسرار الوجود والحياة. وقد اعترف القدّيس أوغسطينوس، وتلاه المصلح العظيم كالفن، بأنّ اللغة اللاتينيّة، على ما فيها من جمال وغنى في المفردات، عاجزة كلّ العجز عن التعبير عن عمق هذا السرّ.

والأمر المتيقّن عندنا أنّ المسيحيّين لم يأخذوا عقيدة الوحدانيّة والثالوث من بشر، فلم تأتِهم من إنتاج فكر بشريّ، بل آمنوا بها كحقيقة معلَنة من الله ومتمشّية في رحاب كتابه المقدّس، من مطلعه إلى نهايته.

ولعلّه من الأفضل، قبل وضع هذه العقيدة على بساط الدرس، أن نلمّ في شيء من الإفصاح بتاريخها في كنيسة المسيح، والأفكار التي تناولتها، حتّى وصلت إلى وضعها النهائيّ الدائم، غير المتغيّر.

كان المسيحيّون في أيّام الرسل، وحتّى أول القرن الثاني الميلاديّ لا يفكّرون في وضع صيغة معيّنة للعقائد المسيحيّة، إذ كانوا يتعلّقون بهذه العقائد ويمارسون مبادئها كما جاءت في الكتاب المقدّس، دون أن يضعوا لها شكلاً معيّناً وموحَّداً. وحين كانت تعترضهم مشكلة أو صعوبة ما، كانوا يرجعون إلى الرسل، وإلى تلاميذهم من بعدهم.

بيد أنّه حين قامت بعض البدع، وثارت خلافات حول بعض النقاط، أهمّها مركز المسيح، أو الروح القدس من اللاهوت، صارت الحاجة ماسّة إلى أن تقول الكنيسة كلمتها الفاصلة في هذا النزاع الخطير. وخصوصاً حين انتشرت آراء سباليوس وأريوس. فالأوّل قال : إنّ وحدانيّة الله مجرّدة من الثالوث. أمّا القول بالآب والابن والروح القدس فليست سوى تجلّيات ومظاهر لله. أمّا أريوس، فقد نادى بعدم مساواة الابن والروح القدس بالآب. لأنّ كليهما حسب إدّعائه مخلوق. وعلى هذا الأساس، يكونان أقلّ منه، وإن كان الآب جعلهما مشابهَين لطبيعته الإلهيّة.

فرفضت الكنيسة هذه الآراء بسبب مناقضتها للكتاب المقدّس، الذي يعلّم صراحة بأنّه لم يكن هناك زمن لم يكن فيه كلّ من الأقانيم قائماً بذاته، إذ كان الابن قائماً مع الآب منذ الأزل. إذ نقرأ في المزمور 110 :1 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي : ا جْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي. ونقرأ في المزمور 16 :8 ما قيل بلسان الابن : جَعَلْتُ الرَّبَّ أَمَامِي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ. لِأَنَّهُ عَنْ يَمِينِي فَلَا أَتَزَعْزَعُ.

ومن أبرز رجال الكنيسة الذين حاربوا البدع وحاموا عن الإيمان القدّيس أثناسيوس القبطي الإسكندري الذي فنّد تلك البدع، وأصدر القانون الأثناسيّ المعروف، والذي ألخصه بما يلي :

1 كلّ مَن ابتغى الخلاص وجب عليه قبل كلّ شيء أن يتمسّك بالإيمان الجامع للكنيسة المسيحيّة.

2 هذا الإيمان الجامع هو أن نعبد إلهاً واحداً في ثالوث، وثالوثاً في توحيد.

3 لا نمزج الأقانيم ولا نفصل الجوهر.

4 إنّ للآب أقنوماً، وللابن أقنوماً، وللروح القدس أقنوماً، ولكنّ الآب والابن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد، ومجد متساوٍ وجلال أبديّ معاً.

5 كما هو الآب، كذلك الابن، وكذلك الروح القدس.

6 الآب غير مخلوق، والابن غير مخلوق، والروح القدس غير مخلوق، ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة غير مخلوقين بل واحد غير مخلوق.

7 الآب غير محدود، والابن غير محدود، والروح القدس غير محدود، ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة غير محدودين بل واحد غير محدود.

8 الآب سرمد، والابن سرمد، والروح القدس سرمد، ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة سرمديّين، بل سرمد واحد.

9 الآب ضابط الكلّ، والابن ضابط الكلّ، والروح القدس ضابط الكلّ. ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة ضابطين الكلّ، بل واحد ضابط الكلّ.

10 الآب إله، والابن إله، والروح القدس إله، ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة بل إله واحد.

11 الآب ربّ، والابن ربّ، والروح القدس ربّ. ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة أرباب بل ربّ واحد.

12 وكما أنّ الحقّ المسيحيّ يأمرنا بأن نعترف، أنّ كلاًّ من هذه الأقانيم بذاته إله وربّ هكذا الدين الجامع ينهانا عن القول بوجود ثلاثة آلهة وثلاثة أرباب.

13 فإذ لنا آب واحد لا ثلاثة آباء، وابن واحد لا ثلاثة أبناء، روح قدس واحد لا ثلاثة أرواح قدس.

14 ليس في هذا الثالوث مَن هو قبل غيره أو بعده، ولا مَن هو أكبر أو أصغر منه. ولكن جميع الأقانيم سرمديّون معاً ومتساوون.

15 لذلك في جميع ما ذُكِر يجب أن نعبد الوحدانيّة في ثالوث، ونعبدالثالوث في وحدانيّة.

16 الإيمان المستقيم، هو أن نؤمن ونقرّ بأنّ ربّنا يسوع المسيح هو إله من جوهر الآب، مولود قبل الدهور، وأنّه إنسان من جوهر أمّه مولود في هذا الدهر.

17 وهو وإن يكن إلهاً وإنساناً إنّما هو مسيح واحد، لا إثنان. وقد صار إنساناً ليس باستحالة لاهوته إلى جسد، بل باتّخاذ الناسوت إلى اللاهوت.

ولربّ سائل يقول : ولكن ما هو عماد هذه الحقيقة وأساسها؟ وما برهان صحّتها وثباتها؟ ولماذا بلغت هذا الحدّ من القوّة والرسوخ والاستقرار في التاريخ؟

الجواب : نعتمد أولاً وأخيراً على الكتاب المقدّس. إذ لا يمكن للإنسان مهما بلغ من قوّة الفكر وعظمة التأمّل أن يدرك طبيعة الله بدون كشف أو إعلان من الله ذاته. وما جاء من خارج الكتاب عن الثالوث من أفكار فلسفيّة أو محاجات منطقيّة لم يكن إلاّ بسطاً أو عرضاً لِما في الكتاب المقدّس، عن طريق القياس. وهل يمكن أن يكون الأمر غير ذلك ما دمنا بصدد سرّ من أعوص الأسرار التي يقف أمامها الإنسان؟ وممّا لا شبهة فيه، أنّ الوحدانيّة في طبيعة الله التي نادى بها الكتاب المقدّس، والتي تعلو كلّ منازعة وجدل، ليست وحدانيّة مجرّدة أو بسيطة، بل هي وحدانيّة شاملة تكشف عن طبيعة الثالوث الأقدس التي يؤمن بها المسيحيّون. والمعنيّون بدراسة هذه العقيدة في الكتاب المقدّس آمنوا بها، واستقرّوا عليها، ورسموا صورتها في قوانين الكنيسة. وأبرز هذه القوانين، هو قانون الإيمان النيقاويّ وهذا نصّه :

أنا أومن بإله واحد، آب، قادر على كلّ شيء، خالق السماء والأرض، وكلّ ما يُرى وما لا يُرى. وبربّ واحد، يسوع المسيح، ابن الله الوحيد، المولود من الآب قبل كلّ الدهور. إله من إله. نور من نور. إله حقّ من إله حقّ. مولود غير مخلوق. ذو جوهر واحد مع الآب. هو الذي به كان كلّ شيء، الذي من أجلنا نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا، نزل من السماء، وتجسّد بالروح القدس من مريم العذراء وصار إنساناً. وصُلِب على عهد بيلاطس البنطيّ. وتألّم وقُبِر. وقام أيضاً في اليوم الثالث. وصعد إلى السماء، وهو جالس عن يمين الآب. وسيأتي بمجد ليدين الأحياء والأموات، الذي ليس لملكه نهاية. وأومن بالروح القدس، الربّ المحيي المنبثق من الآب، الذي تكلّم بالأنبياء. وأعتقد بكنيسة واحدة جامعة رسوليّة. وأعترف بمعموديّة واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا، وأنتظر قيامة الموتى وحياة الدهر الآتي، آمين.

صحيح أنّ الكتاب المقدّس يقول : الربّ إلهنا ربّ واحد. أنا الربّ، هذا اسمي ومجدي لا أعطيه لآخَر ولكنّ الكتاب العزيز مليء بالآيات التي تدلّ على أنّ في ذات الله وحدانيّة جامعة، أوردنا بعضها فيما تقدّم.

وكذلك من مطالعة الأسفار المقدّسة، ندرك أنّ الله متّصف بصفات، كالسمع والبصر، والكلام، والعلم، والإرادة، والمحبّة. لأنّه تعالى ذات، له علاقة بمخلوقاته، التي تتّصف بهذه الصفات. وهذه الصفات لم تكن معطّلة في الأزليّة، أي قبل أن يخلق هذه الكائنات. وهذا يفيد أنّه له المجد كان يمارس هذه الصفات. وبديهيّ أنّ ممارستها لا يمكن أن تقوم إلاّ بين أكثر من كائن عاقل. وهذا يحتّم وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة في وحدانيّة الله.

ولا ريب في أنّ مَن يتأمّل في العقيدة المسيحيّة بعمق، سيجد الأمور التالية :

1 لكلٍّ من الأقانيم، الآب والابن والروح القدس، ما للآخر من الألقاب والصفات الإلهيّة. وأن كلاً من الآب والابن والروح القدس يستحقّ العبادة الإلهيّة والإكرام والثقة.

2 يتّضح من الكتابة المقدّسة لاهوت الابن، كما يتّضح لاهوت الآب. فقد قال المسيح : لِيُكْرِمَ الجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 5 :23.

3 أيضاً يتّضح من الكتابة المقدّسة لاهوت الروح القدس، كما يتّضح لاهوت الآب والابن. فقد قال المسيح : اَللّهُ رُوحٌ. والذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ والحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 4 :24.

وكذلك حين ندرس العقيدة المسيحيّة، نرى أنّ أسماء الثالوث الأقدس، أي : الآب والابن والروح القدس، ليست كنايات عن نسب مختلفة بين الله وخلائقه، كما زعم البعض، كلفظة خالق، وحافظ، ومنعم، الأمر الذي تنفيه الإعلانات التالية :

1 إنّ كلاًّ من الآب والابن والروح القدس، يقول عن ذاته أنا.

2 إنّ كلاًّ منهم يقول للآخر في الخطاب أنت ويقول عنه في الغيبة هو.

3 إنّ الآب يحبّ الابن، والابن يحبّ الآب، والروح القدس يشهد للابن ويمجّده.

وكنتيجة طبيعيّة لكلّ هذه الحقائق الكتابيّة، خرج المسيحيّون إلى العالم بعقيدتهم الكبرى، عقيدة الإيمان بالإله الواحد، والثالوث الأقدس الآب والابن والروح القدس.

قد يقول كثيرون : إنّ هذا التعليم فوق إدراكنا. ولكن هذا القول لا يفسّر ما يشابهه من الحقائق الدينيّة والعلميّة. ويجب الاعتراف بأنّ عقولنا القاصرة لم تُخلَق مقياساً للممكن وغير الممكن ممّا هو فوق إدراكنا


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 فبراير 2007)

وحدانيّة الأقانيم :

1 في اللاهوت : 

جاء في الكتاب المقدّس الموحى به من الله ما يلي :

عن الآب أنّه الله أبونا : إذ نقرأ في 2 تسالونيكي 2 :16 وَرَبُّنَا نَفْسُهُ يَسُوعُ المَسِيحُ، واللّهُ أَبُونَا الذِي أَحَبَّنَا وَأَعْطَانَا عَزَاءً أَبَدِيّاً وَرَجَاءً صَالِحاً بالنِّعْمَةِ.

عن الابن أنّه الله الأزليّ، إذ نقرأ في عبرانيّين 1 :8 وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ : كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اَللّهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.

عن الروح القدس أنّه الله بالذات، إذ نقرأ في أعمال 5 :3-4 يَا حَنَانِيَّا، لِمَاذَا مَلَأَ الشَّيْطَانُ قَلْبَكَ لِتَكْذِبَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ القُدُسِ,,, أَنْتَ لَمْ تَكْذِبْ عَلَى النَّاسِ بَلْ عَلَى اللّهِ.

2 في كلمة ربّ :

عن الآب أنّه ربّ، إذ نقرأ في الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 10 :21 وَفِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ تَهَلَّلَ يَسُوعُ بالرُّوحِ وَقَالَ : أَحْمَدُكَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ، رَبُّ السَّمَاءِ والأَرْضِ.

عن الابن أنّه ربّ، إذ نقرأ في أعمال 10 :36 ا لْكَلِمَةُ التِي أَرْسَلَهَا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ يُبَشِّرُ بالسَّلَامِ بِيَسُوعَ المَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ رَبُّ الكُلِّ.

عن الروح القدس أنّه ربّ، إذ نقرأ في 2 كورنثوس 3 :17 وَأَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَهُوَ الرُّوحُ، وَحَيْثُ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ هُنَاكَ حُرِّيَّةٌ.

3 في الأزليّة

الآب أزليّ إذ نقرأ في دانيال 6 :26 ,,, إِلَهِ دَانِيآلَ، لِأَنَّهُ هُوَ الإِلَهُ الحَيُّ القَيُّومُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.

الابن الأزليّ، إذ نقرأ في رؤيا 1 :8 أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ واليَاءُ، الْبَدَايَةُ والنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الكَائنُ والذِي كَانَ والذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.

الروح القدس أزليّ : إذ نقرأ في عبرانيّين 9 :14 فَكَمْ بالحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ دَمُ المَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ قَدَّمَ نَفْسَهُ لِلّهِ بِلَا عَيْبٍ، يُطَهِّرُ ضَمَائِرَكُمْ مِنْ أَعْمَالٍ مَيِّتَةٍ لِتَخْدِمُوا اللّهَ الحَيَّ!.

4 الحضور في كلّ مكان وزمان :

الآب، إذ نقرأ في رسالة أفسس 4 :6 إِلهٌ وَآبٌ وَاحِدٌ لِلْكُلِّ، الَّذِي عَلَى الكُلِّ وَبِالْكُلِّ وَفِي كُلِّكُمْ.

الابن، إذ نقرأ في الإنجيل بحسب متّى 18 :20 لِأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا ا جْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلَاثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ.

الروح القدس، أَيْنَ أَذْهَبُ مِنْ رُوحِكَ، وَمِنْ وَجْهِكَ أَيْنَ أَهْرُبُ؟ إِنْ صَعِدْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَنْتَ هُنَاكَ، وَإِنْ فَرَشْتُ فِي الهَاوِيَةِ فَهَا أَنْتَ. إِنْ أَخَذْتُ جَنَاحَيِ الصُّبْحِ، وَسَكَنْتُ فِي أَقَاصِي البَحْرِ، فَهُنَاكَ أَيْضاً تَهْدِينِي يَدُكَ وَتُمْسِكُنِي يَمِينُكَ مزمور 139 :7-10.

5 إستحقاق السجود :

الآب، نقرأ في الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 4 :23 وَل كِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ، وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلْآبِ بالرُّوحِ والحَقِّ.

الابن، إذ نقرأ في فيلبّي 2 :10-11 لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ، وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ المَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللّهِ الآبِ.

الروح القدس، فالروح القدس يُعِدّ المؤمنين لتقديم السجود، إذ نقرأ في رومية 8 :26 وَكَذلِكَ الرُّوحُ أَيْضاً يُعِينُ ضَعَفَاتِنَا، لِأَنَّنَا لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ مَا نُصَلِّي لِأَجْلِهِ كَمَا يَنْبَغِي. وَل كِنَّ الرُّوحَ نَفْسَهُ يَشْفَعُ فِينَا بِأَنَّاتٍ لَا يُنْطَقُ بِهَا.

6 في صفة الحقّ :

الآب حقّ : أيّها الآب قَدِّسْهُمْ فِي حَقِّكَ. كَلَامُكَ هُوَ حَقٌّ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 17 :17.

الابن حقّ : قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ : أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ والحَقُّ والحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلَّا بِي الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 14 :6.

الروح القدس حقّ : فقال يسوع : وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، رُوحُ الحَقِّ الذِي لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ العَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَرَاهُ وَلَا يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لِأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 14 :16 ، 17.

7 في المحبّة :

الآب محبّ، قال يسوعلِأَنَّ الآبَ نَفْسَهُ يُحِبُّكُمْ، لِأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُمُونِي، وَآمَنْتُمْ أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللّهِ خَرَجْتُ الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 16 :27. 

الابن محبّ، قال له المجد : أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ. لَا أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيداً، لِأَنَّ العَبْدَ لَا يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ، ل كِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لِأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 15 :14 ، 15.

الروح القدس محبّ، لأنّه روح المحبّة. قال الرسول بولس : لِأَنَّ اللّهَ لَمْ يُعْطِنَا رُوحَ الفَشَلِ، بَلْ رُوحَ القُوَّةِ والمَحَبَّةِ والنُّصْحِ 2 تيموثاوس 1 :7.

8 في القداسة :

الآب قدّوس، قال يسوع في صلاته الشفاعيّة : أَيُّهَا الآبُ القُدُّوسُ، احْفَظْهُمْ فِي اسْمِكَ. الذِينَ أَعْطَيْتَنِي الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 17 :11.

الابن قدّوس، قال ملاك الربّ لمريم العذراء : اَلرُّوحُ القُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ العَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضاً القُدُّوسُ المَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابنَ اللّهِ الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 1 :35.

الروح القدس قدّوس، نقرأ في أفسس 4 :30 وَلَا تُحْزِنُوا رُوحَ اللّهِ القُدُّوسَ الذِي بِهِ خُتِمْتُمْ لِيَوْمِ الفِدَاءِ.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 فبراير 2007)

[FONT="Ar: الردّ على الإعتراضات

1 الاعتراض على لاهوت الابن :

قد يعترض أحدهم على لاهوت المسيح، ويعّزز اعتراضه بقول المسيح : لِأَنِّي لَا أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الذِي أَرْسَلَنِي الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 5 :30 أَبِي أَعْظَمُ مِنِّي الإنجيل بحسب يوحنّا 14 :28. فإلى هذا المعترِض نقول : هذه العبارات، لا تنفي لاهوت المسيح باعتبار نسبته إلى الآب في الثالوث الأقدس. وكلّ ما هنالك هو أنّه كان من مستلزمات الفداء أن يتجسّد الأقنوم الثاني لله، لإتمام المشيئة الإلهيّة بتقديم نفسه كفّارة عن البشر. وبعد أن أكمل هذا العمل الإلهيّ، صعد إلى السماء وجَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ العَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي عبرانيين 1 :3 فَوْقَ كُلِّ رِيَاسَةٍ وَسُلْطَانٍ وَقُّوَةٍ وَسِيَادَةٍ، وَكُلِّ ا سْمٍ يُسَمَّى لَيْسَ فِي هذَا الدَّهْرِ فَقَطْ بَلْ فِي المُسْتَقْبَلِ أَيْضاً أفسس 1 :21.

ونفهم من التعليم الرسوليّ أنّ عمل الفداء استلزم أن يكون الفادي إنساناً، ليشترك في طبيعة الذين أتى ليفديهم، وأن يكون إلهاً ليكون له سلطان فائق ليغلب الخطيّة ويحرّر كلّ مَن يؤمن به من سلطتها. وكلّ مَن يدرس الكتاب المقدّس يرى طيف هذا الفادي خلال سطوره، من سفر التكوين إلى آخر سفر الرؤيا. يراه تارة إنساناً مولوداً من امرأة، مولوداً تحت الناموس ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس، لننال التبنّي غلاطية 4 :4-5. ويراه تارة إلهاً، ليكون مركزاً لعبادة مختاريه وموضوعاً لإيمانهم. فالمسيح شخص عجيب أي أنّه إله وإنسان معاً. وهذا الشخص العجيب ملأ رؤى الأنبياء خلال الأجيال التي سبقت تجسّده. وقد أشار إشعياء النبيّ إلى تجسّده كآية الله العظمى، إذ يقول : وَلَكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً : هَا العَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابناً وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ الذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ : اَللّهُ مَعَنَا إشعياء 7 :14، الإنجيل بحسب متّى 1 :23. ثمّ وصفه النبيّ الكريم بالقول : وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيباً، مُشِيراً، إِلَهاً قَدِيراً، أَباً أَبَدِيّاً، رَئِيسَ السَّلَامِ إشعياء 9 :6.

2 الاعتراض على لاهوت الروح القدس :

يقول بعضهم إنّ الروح القدس ليس بأقنوم، وإنّما هو قوّة الله في إجراء عمله في الكون وفي قلوب البشر. بيد أنّ نصوص الكتاب المقدّس تؤكّد أنّ الروح القدس شخص وليس مجرّد قوّة إلهيّة فعّالة فينا، لأنّ القوّة المجرَّدة من الأقنوميّة لا يمكن أن توصف بأنّها ذات قداسة، حقّ وحكمة، ومشيئة، وأنّها تخاطِب وتُخاطَب.

لقد جاء في الكلام عن معموديّة المسيح أنّ الروح القدس نزل عليه بهيئة جسميّة مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلاً : أَنْتَ ابنِي الحَبِيبُ، بِكَ سُرِرْتُ الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 3 :22. وهذا يدلّ على وجود الأقانيم الثلاثة، فالروح القدس نزل من السماء من لدن الآب، الذي تكلّم في السماء وعلى الابن الذي كان على الأرض.

ومن هذا القبيل صورة البركة الرسوليّة 2كورنثوس 13 :14 ، ووعد المسيح لتلاميذه بمعّزٍ آخر يوحنا 15 :26 ، والقول الرسوليّ إنّ لنا بالمسيح قدوماً في روح واحد إلى الآب أفسس 2 :18.

وكلّ مَن درس الكتاب المقدّس، يرى نصوصاً كثيرة تبيّن بُطل زعم القائلين بأنّ الروح القدس مجرّد قوّة إلهيّة. منها : القول الرسوليّ أنّه بالروح الواحد أُعطيت الكنيسة مواهب كثيرة، التي من جملتها عمل القوّات 1 كورنثوس 12 :4-11. فلو كان الروح القدس مجرّد قوّة، لكان المعنى أنّ الروح نفسه هو إحدى هذه المواهب. ومن هذه النصوص أيضاً الآيات الآتية :

وَرَجَعَ يَسُوعُ بِقُوَّةِ الرُّوحِ القدس الإنجيل بحسب لوقا 4 :14.

مَسَحَهُ اللّهُ بالرُّوحِ القُدُسِ والقُوَّةِ أعمال الرسل 10 :38.

لِتَزْدَادُوا فِي الرَّجَاءِ بِقُوَّةِ الرُّوحِ القُدُسِ رومية 15 :13.

بِقُوَّةِ آيَاتٍ وَعَجَائِبَ، بِقُوَّةِ رُوحِ اللّهِ رومية 15 :19.

بِبُرْهَانِ الرُّوحِ والقُوَّةِ 1 كورنثوس 2 :4.

فلو صحّ زعم المعترضين للزم تفسير هذه الآيات هكذا : فرجع يسوع بقوّة القوّة لتزدادوا في الرجاء بقوّة القوّة القدّوسة. ولوجب تفسير البركة الرسوليّة على هذا النحو : نعمة ربّنا يسوع المسيح، وشركة القوّة القدّوسة معكم إلى الأبد. وهذا لا يقبله العقل السليم.

3 الاعتراض على القول بالأقانيم الثلاثة :

كثيراً ما طُرِح عليّ هذا السؤال : ما هو دليلكم على تعدّد الأقانيم في ذات الله الواحد؟ والجواب : إنّ بروز وحدانيّة الله في الكتاب المقدّس، والاعتراف بأنّ الكون لا يسع آخر نظير الله، لا يمنع بالضرورة كونه في ثلاثة أقانيم، هم واحد في الجوهر.

ونستدلّ على ذلك من نصوص الكتاب المقدّس. فالنصّ المستعمل اسماً لله في العهد القديم، هو في الغالب إلوهيم في صيغة الجمع وكذلك الاسم المسنَد إليه، والضمير الذي يعود إليه. وأبرز ما جاء في هذا الخصوص، هو في تثنية 6 :4 حيث يقول : اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ : الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ. فكلمة إلهنا وردت هنا في صيغة الجمع، مع أنّه كان القصد منها بيان وحدانيّة الربّ. وهناك آيات أخرى عديدة ورد فيها اسم الجلالة في صيغة الجمع، منها :

نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا تكوين 1 :26.

هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا تكوين 3 :22.

هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ تكوين 11 :7.

مََنْ أُرْسِلُ، وَمَنْ يَذْهَبُ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا؟ إشعياء 6 :8.

يقول البعض أن الله قصد في ذلك تعظيم نفسه نظير عادة الملوك. ولكن ماذا عن التساؤل : من أرسل,,, من أجلنا؟ وماذا عن قول الله : هوذا الإنسان صار كواحد منّا إنهما ينفيان هذا القول.

قد يكون سرّ الثالوث فوق إدراكنا، ولكن هذا لا يعني أنّه يصحّ رفضه لعدم إمكاننا إدراكه. فإعلانات إلهيّة كثيرة إدراكها فوق طاقتنا، نظير كونه تعالى قائماً بنفسه وأزليّاً وعلّة العلل، وغير معلول البتّة، وموجوداً في كلّ مكان، في وقت واحد، وعالماً بكلّ شيء، وبكلّ ما يحدث، منذ الأزل إلى الأبد، وفي كلّ وقت.

وقد تقدّم أنّ القول بالثالوث، وإن كان حقيقة فوق إدراكنا، فإنّه لا ينافي التوحيد. وليس فيه ما يلجئنا إلى رفضه، أو ما يؤول إلى المُحال عقلاً أو إيماناً. لأنّه لا يعني وجود ثلاثة آلهة.

وربّ سائل يقول : هل لتعليم الثالوث من فائدة في الدين المسيحيّ؟ فإلى هذا أقول : إنّ فائدة تعليم الثالوث تظهر في إيضاح تعاليم أخرى مهمّة في الأسفار المقدّسة، منها :

1 إنّه يرفع شأن اللاهوت، ويوضح كمالاته. فالتوحيد دون الثالوث يحصر اللاهوت ويجعله خلواً من كلّ موضوع للمحبّة والسعادة، لأنّنا نرى في مشاورة الأقانيم ومحبّة أحدها الآخر، ما يجعل في اللاهوت كلّ مقتضيات السعادة الأزليّة.

2 إنّ الثالوث وسيلة إعلان الله نفسه للخليقة. فكلٌّ من الآب والابن والروح القدس إله من جوهر واحد. فالابن يعرف الله كمال المعرفة. ولذلك يقدر أن يعلنه بكماله. والروح القدس من جوهر اللاهوت، ولذلك يقدر أن يعلن اللاهوت لأرواح البشر.

فبواسطة الأقانيم الثلاثة يقترب الله إلى المخلوقات، وبدون هذا الاقتراب يصبح الله بعيداً عنّا، محجوباً عن إدراكنا، منفصلاً عن اختبارنا.

3 إنّ الله في الثالوث أتمّ عمل الفداء بكلّ لوازمه. فالأقنوم الثاني تجسّد، وكفّر عن خطايانا، وشفع فينا. ورتّب كلّ وسائط التبرير والمصالحة والخلاص. هكذا قال الرسول : إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ فِي المَسِيحِ مُصَالِحاً العَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ 2كورنثوس 5 :19 وكذا يُقال عن عمل الروح القدس، الأقنوم الثالث. فهو يجدّد قلوبنا، وينير عقولنا، ويقدّسنا التقديس اللازم للدخول إلى حضرة الله.

والواقع أنّه بدون الأقانيم، لا يصحّ أن يكون الله فادياً ومخلِّصاً ومقدِّساً وقاضياً معاً، على كيفيّة تتمّ فيها كلّ لوازم فداء الخاطي من لعنة الشريعة، التي لحقت به من جرّاء الخطيّة.

4 إنّ الثالوث يقدّم الله كمثال للحياة البشريّة فيما يتعلّق بالمعاشرة الحبّيّة والإلفة الأهليّة. فنرى حقيقة الأبوّة في الأقنوم الأوّل والبنوّة في الأقنوم الثاني. الأمر الذي يرفع شأن النسبتَين الأبويّة والبنويّة بين البشر.

ولو جرّدنا اللاهوت من كلّ شعور بالمحبّة لأصبح الله بالنسبة لنا ذلك السيّد الصارم الجبّار، الذي تفصلنا عنه الصرامة والجبروت.
  الرب قريب لمن يدعوة ......... تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم . صلوا من اجلى :yaka:  امينial Black"]      .... اثناسيوس الرسول[/FONT]


----------



## الباحث (5 فبراير 2007)

*الكتاب المقدس يقول عن الله في سفر العدد 19 : 23 "ليس الله انسانا فيكذب ولا ابن انسان فيندم" .. وايضا "نصيح اسرائيل لا يكذب لأنه ليس انسانا"*

*ثم تقولون أن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت وقد قال يسوع "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟"!!!!*


*بل كيف يكون الله داخل جسد يسوع الميت والكتاب المقدس يقول في سفر حزقيال الاصحاح 37 "هكذا قال السيد الرب. هانذا افتح قبوركم واصعدكم من قبوركم يا شعبي وآتي بكم الى ارض اسرائيل. فتعلمون اني انا الرب عند فتحي قبوركم واصعادي ايّاكم من قبوركم .... واجعل روحي فيكم فتحيون" .. اين كانت روح الله .. حينما كان اللاهوت داخل الناسوت الميت؟
*

*تحياتى العطره*


----------



## kimo14th (5 فبراير 2007)

الاستاذ الباحث 

( ثم تقولون أن اللاهوت لم يفارق الناسوت وقد قال يسوع "إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟"!!!! ) 

الاخ الباحث اثناء صلب المسيح وتالمه من اجل خطايانا 

صرخ قائلا الهى الهى لما تركتنى 

لانه وهو مكفرا لخطايانا كلها صار كمن قد حجب الآب وجهه عنه، حتى يحكم سلطان الخطيّة بدفع الثمن كاملاً، فيعود بنا إلى وجه الآب الذي كان محتجبًا عنّا

وايضا تذكيرا لليهود بالمزمور 22 حيث بداه داود النبى بهذه العباره 

وليؤكد لهم على انه ( هو ) وهم لم يؤمنوا به 

فهذه العباره لا تعنى كما فهمت بانها انفصال اللاهوت عن الناسوت 

____________________________________ 

 ( بل كيف يكون الله داخل جسد يسوع الميت والكتاب المقدس يقول في سفر حزقيال الاصحاح 37 "هكذا قال السيد الرب. هانذا افتح قبوركم واصعدكم من قبوركم يا شعبي وآتي بكم الى ارض اسرائيل. فتعلمون اني انا الرب عند فتحي قبوركم واصعادي ايّاكم من قبوركم .... واجعل روحي فيكم فتحيون" .. اين كانت روح الله .. حينما كان اللاهوت داخل الناسوت الميت؟ ) 

هذا السؤال يشبه من كان يدير العالم والمسيح مدفون بالقبر 

الله ياعزيزى موجود بكل مكان فهو غير محدود 

اما اذا كنت فهمت من عدد سفر حزقيال ان الله يجعل روحه ( الروح القدس ) فى الموتى فيحيون 

المقصود ياعزيزى احيائهم بروح الله فنحن نحيى بروح الله مصدر الحياه 


سلام ونعمه


----------



## الباحث (6 فبراير 2007)

*############*

*شبهتك تم الرد عليها مرارا و تكرارا راجع الفهرست*

*Fadie*


----------



## Fadie (6 فبراير 2007)

*الموضوع قتل بحثا و ردودا*

*يكفى الى هذا الحد*

*يغلق!*


----------

